# IUI BFP Girls Part 11



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

* 
IUI BFP mummies!!  *

Minkey Agatha Elspeth b. 27/01/05 7lb 1oz 
Northern Lass Thomas b. 06/02/05 5lb 8.5oz 
Elly Nicholas and Alexander b. 06/02/05 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Floss Jacob and Isaac b. 03/03/05 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz 
Oink Myles Roger b. 14.03/05 6lb 14oz 
Scarlet Poppy b. 18/03/05 8lb 10oz 
Morgan Robin Jack and Oliver Arnot b. 08/04/05 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz 
Thirtysix Imogen Daisy b. 19/04/05 7lbs 6oz

*Mummies in Training!!  * 

Rachel 2 EDD 19/06/05  
Sarah EDD 20/06/05  
Candy EDD 13/07/05  
Fone EDD 21/08/05   
KatyA EDD 18/10/05   
Looby Lou EDD 28/10/05  
Actiongirl EDD 18/11/05  
Aussiemeg EDD 18/11/05   
Charliezoom EDD 24/11/05  
Clare EDD 01/12/05  
Triciah EDD 16/12/05  
Rachaelmd EDD 30/12/05


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Well we have a busy morning, goiing to meet child minder to agree hours at 10am and then to clinic to be weighed..Thomas that is not me 

Great to see the list of Mummys and mummys to be...AUssieMeg and Action girl didn't realise your EDD were same day!

Fone - when does your maternity leave begin? Mine seems to have gone so fast...trying not to think about going back just yet!

Oink - How much does Myles weigh now, just seen from the list again that he was born 6lb 140z, thought he must have been born bigger than that! 

Big hello to everyone else, will do more personals soon, I promise 

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi to all, I hope you are all ok!!

NL - We put Myles on the scales at work yesterday, wearing very few clothes, and he weighed 13 lb 10 ozs, I don't think he realises he was a little baby, maybe he was always a big baby just waiting to get out!!! Then again, I don't think I would have managed to have a water birth if he had been big, 6 lb 14 ozs was big enough for me!!! How heavy is Thomas now?

I am taking myself off to bed now, I am full of cold and dreading the night time feeds, I have promised Myles a new toy if he sleeps through the night, I don't think he agreed to it though!!

Speak to you all soon
Love from
Oink and Piglet x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Oink - what a fab new picture of Myles, he looks such a cutie.  Agatha weighed 12lb 4oz this week, so he is well ahead of her!

NL - now I don't meant to pester, but where are your pictures of Thomas?!?

Agatha has now started to move around in her cot, we put her down last night in the usual place vertically at the bottom of the cot - when I went in this morning she was lying horizontally across it!  I think she had a party in the night  .  She is 4 months old next week - where has the time gone?

I hope everyone is well,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

PS - here is Agatha in her new Bumbo seat!

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Great to hear from you Oink and Minkey and see the gorgeous photos of Myles and Agatha. I promise I will email Candy with some of Thomas this week as I have problems uploading them. Well Thomas is still the littlest in terms of weight! He was 10lb 2oz on Thursday but he did put on 10oz this week! I don't think he'll be in his Newborn clothes much longer..least we have had loads of wear out of them! Can't believe where the time has gone either, Thomas is 15 weeks today!

Love to everyone else...wherever you are...it has gone very quiet, hopefully it is because you are all relaxing and putting your feet up  

Love Northern Lass x

PS Minkey was it your DH who did the Great North Run last year? If so is he doing it again this year..if he is and you and Agatha are coming to cheer him on let me know as it'd be great to meet you


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Tricia good luck with your last JR scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you  

NL, wow 10oz this week, he must be going through a growth spurt   looking forward to seeing those piccies, those 15weeks have just flown by.

Agatha looks beautiful Minkey, I love those bumper seats, will definately get one when my little one start sto try and sit up as you can plonk them anywhere

Hope everyone else is ok C x


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

HI there girls and all your beautiful babies. Still can't believe that this actually happening to me too.

Rachael md when is your scan?

Goodness NL I did the list and didn't notice that Actiongirl and I are due on the same date. I will be delighted if I get to 18/11 as the obs said he would give me a c-section at 38 weeks if the twins don't come earlier. 

Getting quite a few bubble effects in the tummy which is just amazing. I think it is so early as the twins are big and I have not put on any weight at all yet.

Candy did you know you are the next regular poster to have your baby!!!! My how time flies for everyone else

Finally all is confirmed for Singapore so we are off sometime during the first 2 weeks of July. All becoming very real

Loves to everyone
M


----------



## Actiongirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi girls,

Yes, Aussiemeg and me are due on the same date, but it never happens on the edd though does it? Scorpios...I don't know any, but they're bound to be adorable!

I have put on a stone in weight, I just look fat, not pregnant! Can't wait for bump to be defined. Also can't wait for the 'bubbles' to start, but they say between 18 and 22 weeks, wish it was sooner.

My next nhs scan isn't til 20 weeks, am severely tempted to have a private one at 17 weeks.

Love to everyone,

Actiongirl (Annie)
14weeks 2 days


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there

Actiongirl...Scorpios are great as I am one..slightly mad and very demanding..you get both sides of passionate they can be very loving but also have that sting in their  tail. 37 weeks actually falls for me on my birthday and they say that is full gestation so it could be triple birthdays for us. 

The doctor said my uterus is already about the size of 18 weeks and on Friday night it was funny as a lot of the men thought the babies were due in a month but the women said I look about 20 weeks pg already. Hopefully I won't keep growing at this rate though. Did your bump slow down Fone?

My next scan is at 18 weeks on June 16 as we are going private but even though I had a scan lasat thursday 3 and a half weeks seems ages. I think I am scan addicted!

Right am supposed to be cleaning
M


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

oh yeah there is a show called desparate midwives at 9pm on BBC3 tonight. Should make interesting viewing!!!!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Northern Lass - wow you have got a good memory, it was my DH who did the Great North Run last year - unfortunately because of Agatha he didn't enter it this year so we are not coming up, what a shame, that would have been great to meet you - perhaps next year  

Thomas may be small but he is perfectly formed!  Agatha is going to be short like her Mummy I think (I am only 5ft) .  She is now in 3-6 month tops, but the bottoms are still way too long......in fact some of the tops are getting abit tight around the huge tummy she is cultivating  

Minkey x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

We saw a heartbeat!  I cried and hugged the doctor and told him he was a miracle worker - he said everything was going as well as can be expected (I think that is good for a medic!).  He also said that, because of the last experience if I began to worry just to call him and he would arrange another scan.  So I'm so happy and very shell-shocked!  Sorry for the me-post but it feels like this has been a long time in the waiting.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Rachael - that's fantastic news, so pleased for you hun.  Glad the doc was so reassuring.

Minkey - Agatha looks so cute, I love those chairs.

Megan / Actiongirl - I am a scorpio too (and there seem to be loads of scorpios who have or are expecting twins - weird!) so you may have your babes on my birthday - 17th Nov.

I recorded Desperate Midwives, not had a chance to see it yet.

We had our 2 little chimpies weighed on Friday when they were exactly 6 weeks.  Right little porkers, the pair of them - Robin was 9lb 13 1/2 and Oliver 9lb 14 1/2.  They are getting really podgy faces and lots of double chins - very cute.  So last night we put them in their grobags to sleep for the first time and they slept until 5am!!  Don't know if that was the reason, but they looked very cosy in them and it was great for us to get some extra sleep in 1 stretch as I only got 3 hrs all together yesterday.

I am sad the boys are growing out of their newborn clothes - they seem to grow so fast and I love some of their tiny clothes.  Still, we have got some cool stripey 0-3 rompersuits for them to play in now it's getting warmer.

Girls, I need to pick your brains........it's our 1st wedding anniversary next Sunday and I want to get dh a pressie - any ideas?  He's not into jewellry or stuff like that.  I thought maybe a really good bottle of malt whisky but I have no idea what, and also once it's gone, its gone.

Time to go and make up some more feeds while it's quiet
love to everyone not mentioned
xxx Morgan


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning!
RachelMD I am so pleased that you saw a heartbeat and that the person you saw was so nice, it does make such a difference.

Minkey, I had an agreement with a friend that I would do the GN Run next year but seeing as I hate running I am really hoping that they have forgotten! I would much rather be a spectator!

Morgan it was great to hear from you and I love the photo of the boys. We also found that the first time we put Thomas in his sleeping bag he slept through. A few weeks later he was sick on his sleeping bag and his other one was in the wash so we had to use blankets. We were convinced he wouldn't sleep through but he still did...phew!

Big hello for me and one of Thomas' best smiles for Candy, AussieMeg, Action girl, Oink, Elly. 36, Scarlett, Fone, Katy A, Floss, Charlie, Rachel,Looby Lou and Clare...hope we didn't forget anyone!

Off to get new tyres as got a slow puncture..which was kindly pointed out by the postman who put a note through our door!

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morgan - meant to say for our 1st anniversary we bought a joint present of a painting. 1st Year is paper so we thought a painting was appropriate, plus we knew it was something we would always have. Good luck with whatever you decide. I like the idea of Whiskey, my DH loves whiskey and was going to get him some from a specialist shop at Christmas but they sold so many different types I didn't know which to choose!

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello all.it is so lovely to see all the photos of the babies. so cute and so yummy. they just look adorable. i will have to try and work how to send photos. told you before i am a technophobe.
as for prams i have a buggaboo frog. it is simply fantastic. i love it. very easy to get around, comfy and sporty and lots of street cred. i am using it in the carry cot position as baby only 10 weeks tomorrow and will keep her lying flat for 4 to 6 mths. depends whether she sits up early or not. my first child was sitting up at 4.5 months. very early! but my little poppy so far has quite a different personality. 
will definately get one of those dumbo chairs. they look so fab. a friend of mine had one and used to take it to swimming lessons for her little boy so she could sit him in it whilst she had her shower. great idea hey as it does not matter if it gets splased a bit and very portable in a plastic bag. 
there are always things you buy and think this was definately worth it........i love my big over bath. it just goes straight on top of the bath so saves bending down. i can sit on the loo seat whilst bathing her (lid down of course!) and the foam support I put in it to stop her banging her head. will soon be having a bath with poppy and i for  nice bonding session. i did it much earlier with my other child but probably have not done it yet as i dont want to do it with the two of them in with me.....could be a bit of a slippy job. will have to get hubsters to help out with that one.
all the best to all of you. i must get poppy weighed this week to see how she is doing seen as she was the heaviest baby. my little huffalump. she still looks tiny to me!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Sneaking some time to catch up, luckily today and tomorow have been cancelled in London, so I only had to endure the 5.15am wake up call and tube/public transport to London for one day which was Tuesday, I am now going to say that enough is enough, from next week no more trips into London, unless I am taken, pampered then taken home 

I actually went for the Mamas & Papas pilko P3 and car seat, additional base was on £18 for DH's car and I brought a luxury foot muff on sale from £50 to £20 in M&P's as they are discontinuing that material (Cheapest could buy it on net was £44 so wasn't going to bother) but by using the base of it, its extra padding for baby and so is very similar to the padding of the pramette, I know you haven't been around for a while 36, but I decided against the pramette, as you could NOT sit car seat when in pram mode, had to convert to buggy and to be honest I am lazy cow, so wouldn't want to keep changing modes ... plus the 2.4kg extra for a weedy armed lady like me, was too much  ..... anyway let me get to the point, I ordered it all via http://www.discountbabybrands.co.uk/ and the pram arrived next day and the car seat day after (Today) how good was that, they only show on the website what they have in stock, so if you want something thats not there you just shout, the savings on the larger items are the best I have found online.... I have been so excited playing with it, that I have decided not to fold it (I know I will have to when baby here) but I don't want to crease it lmfao

Scarlet I loved the look of those frogs, they are very expensive over here, but I guess worth every penny, lovely to hear from you, would be great to see a piccie of poppy if you get chance.

Tricia hope you are ok, when you get chance we need the lowdown on your scan Tuesday, do you have a date for the nuchal ?

Morgan, I am crap at gift ideas, hope you have thought of something nice, that was a nice idea NL.

Rachel, I am so pleased for you x

Bless her Minkey, how tall is your DH ?

Meg, all my friends rave about that show, I refuse to watch it despite being told I am missing out, just because I can't have any more addictions in my life, already I can't keep up with what I record on sky plus, scans are so amazing, don't blame you wanting more as you get double the fun on your screen. I was concious about being next on the list in one way, have we heard from the other two above me anyone ?

Actiongirl, I have put on almost 2 1/2 stone, can't believe it as I am all outfront, but I think this little man/lady is going to be huge !!

Love to Oink, NorthernLas, Elly, Floss (Wonder if you ever look in on us), Fone, Katy, Louby, Charlie and those I have not mentioned personally C x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry have not been online for a few days - all been a bit frantic and busy but hoping that will change as my last day at work is tomorrow - yippee!!!  Maternity leave will then kick in.  I know I am still quite early to take maternity, but with the twin bump I really feel I have had enough in the classroom.  The main problem is bending over all the children's tables.  As they are only 6 years old, their tables are small and rather too close to the ground I find!!  The other thing is my feet really swell up by the end of a day, so really looking forward to putting them up a bit more.

Tomorrow morning I have to go to the hospital for glucose blood tests on the way to school - lovely start to the day!

Candy - sounds like you are doing well with all your purchasing!  We are a bit behind you on that, but hoping to catch up once maternity leave kicks in .  Our first purchase will be a new car.  We are planning on getting an estate.  Think we might have to, to fit all the twin stuff in.. hopefully then we can look at car seats!

Scarlet - great to hear from you!  Your big over bath thing sounds fantastic!  Pleased to hear Poppy is doing so well!

Morgan - great to hear your boys are coming on so well!  For our first wedding anniversary I bought DH a ticket (as NL said, it is the paper celebration) to drive a steam train for a day down in Dorset.  We made a weekend of it in the end and it was lovely.  He has a thing about steam trains, so was over the moon with the pressie!

Rachael - that is great news about the heartbeat, what an enormous relief for you.  Hopefully you can now relax a little in the knowledge that things are going so well.

Aussiemeg - my bump is accelerating in size rather than slowing down at all!  Although my net weight hasn't changed much in the last four weeks!  So that must mean that they are growing and I am shrinking?!?!  My bump is really getting quite cumbersome now and I am struggling to find even maternity clothes that fit comfortably!  My cousin just sent a pile of maternity clothes she had finished with through the post and only one top out of eight go round me  

Well, better be off.  Feeling a bit tired tonight, so hoping for an early night.  Bed seems really appealing before I get there, then I can't get comfy for ages when I finally do lie down - heigh-ho the delights of bumps! Wouldn't change it for the world though  

Love to you all,
From Fone xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Couldn't help but think of you all today - this time a year ago was the day before I tested with my BFP!!  I felt so sick with nerves all day!  It seems only yesterday, where has the time gone?

Changing the subject completely I also have a Bugaboo Frog & would totally recommend it.  They are definitely not cheap, but being only small it is so light weight & easy to maneuvre, don't know what I would do with out it!  DH had a fit when he saw the price, but I usually get my own way in the end 

Hope everyone is well,

Love,

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Good to catch up with all the news!

Racheal TOP NEWS!   Well done hun, you must be sooooo pleased! I bet/hope you can relax some now? Glad the doc was cool too, that helps and to be offered support of more scans if you need them is smashing. So hope to hear your growing news as the weeks fly by!

Minkey - those Bumbo seats look top, so does she in it!
Fone - you have done so well to work with those little ones all this time, enjoy half term and your maternity leave. Did they give you a good send off and top pressies?
Candy - sounds like you got the shopping off to a good start. Is it making it all really exciting and real?
Scarlet - little poppy sounds like she's doing really well, bet she's a cute one!
Aussiemeg - you are doing well with no weight-gain and twinnies, bet your bump is very neat. Nice to be getting to feel the two bubs movement, how does it feel, defined or more subtle? Can't wait to feel my ickle one! I have no weight-gain either yet - which is cool by me! I have a bump v mini and guess i should enjoy it while I can move around easily! All sounds like it is hotting up for you, how are you feeling about the future, excited?
Actiongirl - you'll feel bubs soon i'm sure. I'm sure you look preg and bump is more obvious to others too.
NL - how did it all go with child minders? Did Thomas like them too? Must feel really wierd having to think about all that stuff. Life just keeps on changing doesn't it, guess we can't stop it - shame!?

Love to oink and anyone i have forgotten!

We had a top hols in New Forest we walked, relaxed and shopped (when it piddled down!). Took the pleasure of being off to do some baby-items window shopping and I think I'd like to indulge in a Bugaboo too! Had my eye on um for a while (all that waiting makes you look over the years doesn't it!). Like the Jane too NL thanks for the tip and quite keen on the Quinny too. Dip in with any thoughts!

Can't decide if the Stokke cot to bed is a really good idea or not. As designers we love the look but I'm also very practical and worried the sheets will be a pain in the bum to fit into a curve. Anyone got one? Any thoughts?

Well i must fly - i gotta get soem food in this house! Enjoy the sunny day and Bank hols weekend.

LOl Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Me Again! I need your help...

When is it crucial that I don't lie on my back? I keep waking up and finding I'm on my back? Is it from 12 wks if so am I in deep doo doo? I'm a bit concerned!

I have read you can buy a bump pillow/wedge that velcros up the middle so you can lay in middle and turn over with it still either side of you but i cannot find one anywhere. Anyone know if it exists and if so where I can puchase one?

Thanks so much for your help!

With lots of Love Charlie xxx


----------



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven’t been around for a few weeks but it has been a bit hectic . It was DHs birthday plus a few family and friends in the last few weeks. Plus it was our anniversary, which was nice because the last few have been a bit difficult. We started ttc when we got married (7 years ago) and the last few were just reminders that it was a problem as well as people asking at each one about when we were going to have a baby. Anyway, I really didn’t think we’d be here at this one and it was great .

Morgan – for our 1st anniversary we went on holiday. We planned to get away for a few days each year but not managed for some of them, I expect that is out of the question at the moment. I liked the picture idea from NL and the ticket from Fone, maybe you could have a family portrait/picture taken for it as the twins were born around the same time too. Glad you are all doing well, is there anything special that you did to get them to such great weights? After my last post you mentioned that you were using real nappies, how are you finding them?

Northern Lass – how was your meeting with the childminder? Did you agree some times and dates? My manager has told me that I can’t go back to my job part time but because I work for a big company they should be able to find me a job somewhere else when the time comes. DH says not to worry at the moment plus it means I can have more time off so I’m trying to get some more money together at the moment. 

AussieMeg – I haven’t put much weight on either except we discovered that the scales we have been using are very old and have not been working . At the beginning I lost about half a stone (according to them!) but now am about a stone heavier than that. I haven’t felt any bubbles yet though. Sometimes I feel like I am just wishing the time away waiting for the next thing to happen. My bump suddenly spurted from not showing to looking pg at 16 weeks but now it seems to have stayed the same in the last few weeks. Some people say I look really big for 19 weeks but others that I am small, I have nothing to compare to so not sure who is right . It would be great if yours arrive on your birthday, enjoy your next scan.

Rachel – that’s fantastic news to see the heartbeat, I cried at mine too. When is your next scan?

Scarlet – your over bath thingy sounds great. I was wondering about getting one (well 2) that goes in the bath especially as I though it might be possible to bath both babies at once if I’m on my own. Has anyone seen/used them?

Candy – not long to go now. Do you have any more scans/appts booked before then? It’s great to have somewhere to look for baby stuff and save a bit of money I will check it out on-line later but still being cautious about buying anything at the moment. 

Fone – wow you are starting your maternity leave, time really does fly. I am hoping to start about 28/29 weeks which is only a few months away. I know what you mean about maternity clothes, the only normal clothes I can fit into are T shirts now and I remmeber thinking that loads of it would be OK for a while. My sister gave me some maternity stuff and luckily I still have some to grow into. At least when you’re at home you can get away with wearing what you like. Have you decided on which twin buggy/pram to go for yet? It’s hard to know what is good and bad without having a twin mum to ask.

Charlie – I have been reading a few books and it says the optimum position is lying on your left side becasue it helps the blood flow to the placenta. I try to lie this way but end up with a pain down my leg if I stay like that all night which is never because I still get up for the loo at least a few times each night. I also saw something about lying on your back but it said for exercising (yeah right!) so I’m not sure why not. Maybe one of the others know a bit more? Sorry that wasn’t much help, those wedge pillows look comfy and I have been sleeping with a normal one between my legs which also seems to help when I’m on my side. 

It’s great to see all the IUI mummies and babies doing well, all the pictures are gorgeous .

I think I am finally starting to realise that this is real. It helps having a bump now to remind me and we had another scan last week where they could see the arms, legs, hands, feet, heart, brain etc. Both babies look OK so that was a relief, although I did feel less nervous about this one so it does seem to get easier as time goes along. I still haven’t felt any bubbles but have felt some wierd sensations like moving around but I’m not sure what it should feel like, it could be just wind . I love being pregnant and am feeling really well at the moment apart from still tired. People seem to treat you as if you’re a bit special now they can see the bump.

Glad you all sound well. I will try to keep up a bit better with you all from now on.

Have a great bank holiday weekend.

Love – Katy.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
just a quick post before I go to bed! We have been house, dog and godson sitting all week and I'm knackered!!!

Scarlet - I have got a Bugaboo too, I can't believe how similar we are, we have a red bugaboo, what colour is yours? Have you got th attatchments for the car seat?

NL - we have got big problems with our chidcare, Myles was going to a friend of DH's and mine when I go back to work, but Dh told me yesterday that he doesn't want him to go there anymore!!!! I am going to get in touch with our hospital creche to see if they have any room for him, not sure if that is what I want, but then again I don't want anyone but me and Dh looking after him!!!

sorry, got to sleep, will try to do better next time and speak to you all!!!
Take care
love from 
Oink and piglet!!!!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Great to hear from you again Katy and to answer yours and Charlies question yes we have got things sorted with our childminder which is one less thing to worry about. The only thing we still need to agree is what happens if her school hols are different from DH. I don't want to have to take hols to cover her half term and then DH be off the week after. There are 5 LEA around here and this academic year has been a nightmare with 5 weeks of diff hol dates. At the moment we haven't got the dates for September so hoping they won't be as bad.

Minkey, Morgan, Elly, Oink, Scarlet and 36 when are you all going back to work?

Fone - Congratulations on starting your maternity leave, hope you are able to do some relaxing in between getting ready for the babies

Candy - So pleased your pram etc arrived..bit quicker than ours! Seeing as it took us 5 months! Convinced Thomas was goiing to be walking before it arrived.

Well Thomas put on another 10oz this week. So thats one in the eye for the awful breast feeding co-ordinator we saw! I always said once we got to 16 weeks I would start introducing formula feeds, well that day is tomorrow! and now I feel a bit sad about reducing the breastfeeding!! DH said to see it as the next stage of his development. I'm working it out so that every few weeks I swap a b/f for a bottle so that it is a gradual process before I go back to work rather than making Thomas go cold turkey! Also supposed to better for your boobs! I'd bought a box of formula and then read the ingredients and it contains fish oil. I suffer from anaphalaxic shock if I come into contact with fish so have had to find an alternative milk. So it is worth checking if you are vegitarian or vegan as they also contain eggs.

Must go, hope everyone else who I haven't mentioned is well

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Oink - we posted at same time!
Sorry to hear about your childcare problems. Hope the hospital creche has room for him. At least he will be easier to go and visit during the day! When do you go back to work..know like me you probably don't want to think about that!

Love to you and Myles

Northern Lass x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi all,
Quite quiet on her at the moment - either you are all out enjoying the sunshine, or just collapsed in the heat of things! 
Katy - we have decided to go with the Twin Urban mountain double, you can see it at

http://www.chariotsatp.co.uk/products/mb_urban_double.htm

I know there are alot of others out there and they all have their pros and cons. One of the down sides of this one is the cost!!! But we feel it is going to be so used that it will be worth the investment. It also goes through doors and isn't too heavy. We are going for two separate clip on carry cots rather than the twin one. My mum recommended this idea as she said when me and my twin brother were in carry cots, our legs and arms flung around all over the place and we woke each other up regularly. I don't know where you live, but Haywards Heath has the largest selection of twin buggies and prams to try out and the staff really know their stuff! I didn't really feel any definite movements until week 20, then there were certain kicks but they seemed few and far between and only from the twin on the right. The twin on the left was behind his placenta, so was kicking into that like a cushion! Now at 28 weeks, neither of them seem to stay still for most of the day, they turn and twist and kick almost constantly!

Charlie - my send off was a bit of a non-event as our headmistress doesn't believe in presents or parties. I was presented with a bunch of flowers and a card though. A lot of the staff who wanted to do something are getting together to hold a private party for me in a couple of weeks time which DH is also invited too, so I'm looking forward to that!

Oink - sorry to hear things are a bit of a nightmare with the childcare situation, must be such a hard time.

NL - well done on the b/f with Thomas putting on weight like that, he must be doing really well. I have been struggling already with our local b/f co-ordinator as she is only supportive of the feed on demand routine, and we want to go with a more timed routine approach with the twins. I don't know how a twin mum can manage both as feed on demand, I don't think you would ever get anytime for anything at all, not to mention sleep! Still, we'll see what happens, still time for decisions to be changed etc.

Well, feeling quite tired due to a restless night last night, so will post this and go to bed. Feels pretty hot and sticky still, so not sure how much sleep I'll get....

Sweet dreams,
Love Fone xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi NL sorry to have missed you, I would love never to go back to work but as Dh is out of work at the moment, I really don't have a choice!!! I haven't had Myles weighed for ages, I dread to think how much he weighs now! I have given Myles my milk in a bottle every so often, thats what I am planning to do when I go back to work!!!

I am going to go back on nights, I think!!! I hate nights but as long as Myles is sleeping through the night, I won't miss out as much if I work 2 split 12 1/2 hr nights a week, and money won't be much different!!!

As you can tell, I haven't made it to bed yet, far too much to do!!! Going now though, my eyes are closing!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All, thought best to catch up now as not sure where the days are going, I have been suffering with massive ankles & toes, I do find it hard to believe they are mine at times .. also the soles of my feet ache like mad, I know I haven't stopped to put them up this weekend so far, but wondered if the hard floors we have tiles and wood don't help, but wearing padded shoes just make my feet hotter lmao, I can't complain though as I am loving every minute and am so excited about meeting our little one .... but also starting to get a tad scared Candy <---- NO pain threshold and DH dead against epis, but determined to just take each minute as it comes and not rule anything out.

A little more me .... I am so proud of my DH I could cry thinking about it, he has laid the most amazing wooden floor in the nursery and will do our study in a few weeks.... I have to admit as much as I tried to act confident, he has never done anything like this and we didn't go for cheap laminate, that I was just so unsure of if he could do it .... I feel terrible for doubting him, although I never said that, I even stayed out of his way all morning, so's not to add pressure, I am so over the moon with it, then yesterday he built our ikea wardrobe/drawers that go perfect and I ordered the cot !! should arrive Wednesday, i didn't get it from discountbbaybrands, although it was the cheapest on the net @ £249.99, as they didn't have any in stock and they only display on the net/let you buy them if they are in stock.. so I paid an extra £10 still a bargain on M&P price from the glasgow pram centre (2nd cheapest place on net i could fine with free delivery) and ordered from here, what do you think ?










Oh and we put a border up, 1st time either of us has touched wallpaper, we are both paint peeps .... and he laid a shed base and moved our new shed, so I can fill it now to clear out our spare room .... I know i am going on and on and on about me, but I am so happy at the moment and need people to tell  as soon as I get the cot, I will take some pixies.

OK enough about me, will do personals on next line incase I run out of text to type Candy x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

First of all love and best wishes to anyone I miss out, just reading the postings below as I have a terrible memory   

Oink sorry to hear you are in a position where you have to go back to work, I know I will have to go back at least parttime, but will cross that bridge when it comes and hope I can keep putting it off lol ... hope you get your childcare sorted.

Fone, they look pretty light weight, but will take some getting used to I guess, when ever I have looked after baby with puschair I have caused no end of trouble, would dread to think what i would be like with a two seater, definitely would need driving lessons and to pass a safety test x  A private party sounds nice, you must enjoy your time off.  Hope you got more sleep, it is hard at these temps.  Good idea about an estate car.

NL, Thomas is doing so well, see mummy knows best, I am really pleased ... difficult decision as to when to stop when you have been doing so well, like you I have always though of doing it for first 3-4months ... eeekkk its already gone to 4 months lol depends on size, as I just know if this baby is anything like me, I won't be able to manage on breast alone.... thats if I can do it anyway, but promise to give it my best shot.  Glad you have sorted things out with the childmider   can't believe your pram took 5months, although I know you said it was worth it  

Katy, happy anniversary, glad this time you both had something to truly smile about   I have no scans or anything left as am treated like normal pregnant peeps in Bucks and get nothing on top .... was a tad tempted to have a growth scan, but I know this little one is growing well as can really feel everything.... not looking forward so much to when the baby is too big to move much as I miss it so.

Charlie, I always end up on my back, and then I wake and moving back to my side, really hurts my back, I believe its a weight thing and because of the pressure on major blood vessels .... I am guessing everyone ends up on their back, unless strapped down, its just one of those things not to do consciously as I know can cause dizziness/fainting.... worth asking your midwife if she knows of anything, I have only seen double bump pillows, but don't think anything would stop me moving over as its always been the way I sleep, I am huge now and its not done me any harm, so try not to worry, left side is best as Katy says though.  I am loving the shopping bit, feel we put it off long enough and now wonder where the time has gone xx  Glad you had a great break... as for that cot, it looks tiny, is it a cot or is it a crib type thing that you don't use for long ? they do look beautiful and I am guessing you can buy special sheets to fit, you will have to go in and try fitting a sheet and see how you get on --- good luck  

Wow Minkey over a year now since you tested positive, my EDD is the day I had my first IVF talk, would be very surreal if I actually was lucky enough to give birth that day.

Candy x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Candy,

Thanks for your reply. I'll try not to worry about it and speak to Midwife on thurs - have blood tests. I do turn over when I find myself in that postion and try consciously not to do it, don't want to cut little ones supply off!

** You say you only seen double bump pillows - this is what i am after, where can I get one? **

I'm so glad all is going well with you. Wow you haven't got long left now! How are you feeling? Have a top sunday hope some relaxation comes your way!

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am great thanks Charlie, been pottering around again today while DH lays some steps out the back.... feel sorry for him really as he could do with a break, but hes determined to get stuff done, he did stop to wtach the motor racing though, ok this is what one of my books says;

The back position though more comfortable, rests the entire weight of your pregnnat uterus on your back, your intestines and two major blood vessels. This can aggrivate back aches & haemorrhoids, make indeigestion less efficient, interfere with breathing and circulation and sometimes cause low blood pressure. This doesn't mean you have to sleep standing up, curling or stretching out on your side, preferebly the left side with one leg crossed over the other and with a pillow between your knees, is best for both you an dthe fetus as it not only allows maximum flow of blood and nutrients but also enhances efficient kidney function, which means better elimination of waste products and fludis and less swelling of ankles, hands & feet.

It says the best time to get use dto sleeping in this position is b4 the belly gets too big and it says very few peopel will stay in this position all night and don't worry if you wake and find yourself on your back or abdomen, no harm done, just turn back on your side. This book recommends a body pillow at least 1.5m long or a wedge-shaped pillow, making side sleeping more comfortable and easier to achieve... personally I just use a pillow, The nct sell them, but I am sure mothercare and many other baby/pregnancy shops do;

Double sided pillow 
http://www.nctms.co.uk/prodshow.asp?a=srch&type=c&code_search=4423&id=744&v=&pg=1

Super sac, body size 
http://www.nctms.co.uk/prodshow.asp?a=srch&type=c&code_search=4422&id=520&v=&pg=1


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Thought I'd pop in quickly before the (wet) bank holiday got underway!  Am doing fine, though am feeling exhausted (stayed in bed most of yesterday - at least we have the luxury of that at the moment!).  

Have finally been referred back to my local health centre, I now have a 10 minute blood test on Thursday, an hour long meeting with the mid-wife the following week and the 12 week scan on the 23 June - the roller coaster has begun.  What do I need to know for the hour long appointment?  I read somewhere that they ask you family history and I need to find out from my mum about diabetes in the family (because there is some) but I don't want to tell my parents yet that I'm pregnant just in case so I need to find out subtly!

Candy, the advice on sleeping is good - especially the bit which says practice before your bump gets too big!  Clearly I'm not showing yet at all (though my tummy feels larger, I haven't put on weight) but I might try and sleep in that position so it comes more naturally when I have to.

Katy, good news on the scan - it sounds like everything is going hunkydory!

OK, that's it, need to eat otherwise I'm sick (remember that time all of you who are now mummies?!!)

Rachael md


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

Candy thanks for this i'll sort sommat out and real much more reassured now. Cheers you're a total love!

Rachael don't worry about the midwife appointment you can always let her know all the immediate family blurb in your next appointment (you'll prob seea midwife at your scan) . If you have to have a GTT (glucose tolerance test) as a precaution it probably won't be until 28 wks so I expect she'll tell you you have plenty of time to find out. I'm having one at 28 wks as still query PCOS - no test is conclusive so it is purely as a precaution. 
Good luck with next few weeks and it is soooo great to see you timeline saying over 9 wks! Enjoy. 
You'll be pleased to hear I am not as exhausted this last two weeks, i know i have been on hols so i may report a different story from tomorrow onwards! but i think it has turned a small corner! There is hope!

Take it easy everyone and lots of love!

Charlie xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Rachael md I am adopted so ahve no family history to tell and it didn't bother them but what you can say is that you will find out when you tell the family because as charlie said you don't need it until later on

My back has completely siezed up so am spending the day in bed. My bump is sooo big I can't believe it I look 6 months pg and I think that is pushing down on my ligaments. Wish I had have listened to my mum and nan who told me posture was very important . 

Fone we are also going for the Twin urban mountain buggy we think. I do wish bugaboo did a twin pram but from what I can see the Urban is fantastic. We were going for the two clip on carry cots but I didn't know there was a single twin one. Good advice though from your mum

KatyA I feel so impatient as I am not sure these bubbles are the babies but they are getting more pronounced and more frequent. Wish I would just feel a big kick. Not today though as I am partially immobilised from my back.

Got to go back to laying down so hi to Oink, Candy, NL, Morgan, Minkey and Scarlet 

Will write more when I am upright again.


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi all,
What a gorgeous day here on the South Coast.  The sun has been shining all day, but not too hot.  Had a hair appointment this morning and was discussing the options of going short or going long and being able to put hair up easily!  I said I wanted a style that minimised the risk of getting baby stuff in it!!  We decided on long and put it up in the end!  Tomorrow it is the dentist followed by the physio department at the hospital for  a belt, then Thursday it is antenatal and scan day!  Seem to be going from one appointment to another this week!

Meg - sorry to hear you are having trouble with your back, sounds very uncomfortable!  Would a maternity belt help you, although they are expensive to buy, if you ask for a referral to your hospital from your midwife or GP they give you one for free and it is fitted exactly right for your shape.  I was having backache, so am having a belt fitted tomorrow.  I know a number of the other twin bumpers have had the same thing done!!

Charlie - pleased the girls could help you with some reassurance!  I cannot sleep on my left side for all the tea in CHina, I feel so uncomfortable I would never sleep at all!  The midwife I spoke to said it wasn't the end of the world if your right side enabled you to actually get to sleep!

Candy - hope your ankles and toes have settled down a bit, my step-sister is a pediatrist (foot doctor) and when I asked her about it, she said the key is massage and lots of it!  Over to DH I think!  Apparently if you massage up your leg from your feet it helps to get the fluid retention down a bit.  But the massage needs to be regular!!  She says all the foot creams and sprays are more of a gimic than a help!
I think the picture of your cot looks just gorgeous.  Our cots are arriving in 3 weeks time - can't wait to see them.  It'll really make the nursery look like a nursery!

Well, love to all not mentioned.
From  Fone xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girlies!
How's everyone today?  Not been on for a while so lots to catch up on - glad everyone is doing well.

Fone - glad you have sorted your buggy.  We went for the Out'n'About twin Nipper, which is fab - very light and easy to move about.  Also great for rougher ground - we go for walks in the woods and it's easy to 'drive'.
Re. hair - I have long hair and Oli especially is always grabbing it, pulling it and throwing up on it so I have to wear it up all the time now as it's hard to untangle myself when I have my arms full of twins!

Rachael - you shouldn't nee3d to know much at this point about the diabetes excepct that there is some in your family - you can always find out more later on.  Hope the appt goes well.

Meg - sorry to hear about your back - definitely get referred to a physio by your midwife, you'll get a belt free - mine helped loads but I didn't get it until the day before I gave birth so wished I'd sorted it out sooner.

Candy - glad you are sounding so chipper - pregnancy really seems to suit you, girl!  Am impressed with your dh's DIY skills, and your wallpapering - there's so much to do but it's fun when it's in such a good cause.

Charlie - hope you are sleepign ok.  I got one of those double sided cushion thingies but I found it a bit of a faff and ended up just using loads of pillows in the end.

Katy - you were asking how I grew such big lads.  I dunno really, although I didn make an effort to eat lots of protein and oily fish while I was pregnant.  I drank loads of milk too.  So I don't know whether all that made a difference or whether it's just the luck of the draw.
Re. baths - we just got the bath supports from Cheeky Rascals.  They are fab for twins - you put them in the main bath and they support the babies so they are safe but can splash their arms and legs around - they love them!  £13 each but you get 10% off for 2.

Oink - sorry you've had trouble with childcare arrangements, hope it's sorted soon.

N Lass - I cat' even think about going back to wrk but I have to go back by end of March at the latest, when the boys will be 11 months.  I will probably go back 3 days a week in January or Feb, depending on when the £££ runs out!  No christmas presents this year! 

Well the boys and me are doing fine.  They are now 11lbs nearly 8 weeks, and growing out of more clothes.  Robin was smiling loads yesterday, so cute, and they slept for more than 5 hours last night in 1 stretch - fantastic!!  They are getting more responsive now so it's fun to play with them.  We got a camcorder to  record them, partly so my parents (who live miles away) can see them before they grow too big.

Love to Minkey, 36, Scarlet and everyone else I've missed.
xxx 
Morgan


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

HI there,
Well its been a busy day so far!  Dentist first thing - hooray didn't have to pay - definitely one of the perks of being pg!  Had a bit of a problem as everytime she tried to put anything in my mouth I just felt like gagging   yuck!  Still, apparntly all well for the next six months.  Then it was on to the physio department for belt fitting.  Wearing it now and what a difference, Aussiemeg, you have to get one of these!!  

Morgan - great to hear your boys are doing so well and that you are getting more sleep now.  Thanks for the tip about the bath things at Cheeky Rascals, will look into that!

Well, bye for now.  Looking forward to tomorrow morning - scan time is here again.  Haven't seen them for eight weeks, so it will lovely to see them both again!

Love Fone xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Well the cot and matress arrived today and I love them, DH just built it so I could take a few piccies to share, only problem is I accidently uploaded one to the wrong gallery   

Only 6 weeks to go today, well to EDD anyway

Fone, great about not paying, I still have to as my dentist is private, not sure its worth changing for the short term as very few NHS around here ... glad the belt makes a difference, hope the scan goes well tomorrow x  thanks for the foot advise, been ok today must have been the heat and the amount of work I was doing  

Morgan, lovely to hear from you, glad the boys are doing well... u r right its great fun, I am on a mega high just now, just can't wait to have a baby now x  5 hours stretch of sleep, come on boys you can keep it up ?

Meg, hope you back is feeling better today

Anyway must dash have to wtach Ramseys kitchen nightmares from yesterday, I love that prog !

LOve to all not mentioned C x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Have you all answered my pole ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30679.0.html

/curtsey


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Apologies, it is harder & harder to get on here for a proper post as Agatha gets older & spends less & less time sleeping in the day.

Candy - it is SO exciting when everything starts arriving & you can assemble things - we took photos of DH putting up Agatha's cot & I remember being so chuffed when it was done, but still not quite able to imagine having a real life baby of my own to put in ot, if that makes sense?  I remember that day so clearly x

Fone - I remember gagging & then following through at the dentist - I was sick everywhere me!   It put me off going & I haven't been since!!  Hope the scan went well today, tell us all about it soon!

Morgan - I too have long hair that keeps getting sick on it.  Sometimes I don't realise until I find it all dried & crusty later on    Sounds like the boys are doing really well, great weights! I hope they continue to sleep well for their Mummy.

AussieMeg - sorry to hear about your back - that sounds like a nightmare, I hope it eases up for you soon.

Charliezoom - with reference to sleeping on your back, it is your circulation that will be affected, the baby won't suffer at all.  I was always ending up on my back throughout & the midwife told me that pins & needles were the first sign that the baby was too much pressure, so to make sure I moved onto my side at that point..  Hope that helps.

Rachael md - great to hear that all is well with you.  Hope youget on OK with the mid-wife next week & that you stay Sane until the next scan!  Sorry to hear you are feeling sick, one consolation is that if you feel ill, you know that all is well with baby.

Oink - hope you & Piglet are doing well & that you managed to sort out your childcare arrangements? 

NL - I am not going back until January of next year - we decided that as this probably the only child we will manage to have I want to spend as much time with her as possible, so we are in a lucky position that I can take a year off.  How is the formula going?  I started it at 3 months and 5 weeks later am down to one feed per day from the breast.  As I hated breastfeeding (& would not do it in public)I find it so much better now as I am not nearly so restricted as to when I can go out.  The next stage is weaning!  I have just had a class on it at my post-natal group, but intend to leave it for as long as possible.  Agatha is not a very hungry baby so I think I will be alright for a few weeks yet.  Some of my post-natal group friends have already started though.

Katy - hope you are well.  Movement does start as a funny "bubbles" feeling so it could be baby that you felt.  I didn't;t feel anything more definite until about 25 weeks.

Scarlet - hope you & Poppy are well.

I really hope I haven't missed anyone.  Very sorry if I have!

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh & I meant to update you on us!

Agatha had her last set of injections yesterday, so thank goodness those are all over, I hated see her get so upset & she screamed for 2 hours inconsolably after yesterdays, it's heartbreaking 

Apart from that she is very well.  She is now sleeping from about 8pm until 7am every night which is fabulous.  I haven't had her weighed for a couple of weeks but I imaging she is about 13lb by now, so not far off doubling her birthweight which is good.

I am actually being made redundant from my job at the end of September I found out last week, which means I will have to look for a whole new job when I go back to work in January which is a real pain.

And I thinks that's about it!

Minkey x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, we had our 28 week scan today and it went extremely well.  We saw our little ones wriggling around, they were very busy and the little girl was chewing on something!  The girl is about 2lb 10oz and the boy is a bit bigger at 2lb 14oz.  Apparently they are fine weights for this stage.  They are both head down so the consultant said all is looking good for a natural delivery YIKES!!  I find this whole labour thing very scary as an idea!  Of course they could well shuffle around before we get as far as labour!
The glucose test came out fine, so no worries there either.  Basically, everything is looking good.  Just needing lots of Gaviscon!

Sorry, bit of a me post today.
Love to you all
From Fone xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick hello from me I'm afraid as Dh has taken Thomas for a walk and I have 101 things to do..but as always checking ff is my first job!! Great to catch up on everyone news...looking forward to welcoming the new babies as not long to go now for Candy in particular...exciting to hear that your furniture has arrived.

If people are looking for car seats the Which has just done a survey on them and actually mentioned a few not to buy. If people are interested I will dig the magazine out and provide some info. 

Thomas had his 3rd jabs today and put on another 9.5 oz so thats 1lb 13.5 oz in 3 weeks. SO pleased that I carried on doing it my way and ignored the conflicting advice from the NCT co-ordinator! On Sunday I relpaced one of my feeds with formual and going to replace a b/f with formula every 3 weeks so that by the time I go back to work it will all be formula. 

Sorry for the quick me post but better go and make the spare bed as have a friend coming to stay.

Love Northern Lass x
PS will update some photos of Thomas soon...I promise!


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello everyone. hope you all have a great weekend.
oink i have the black bugaboo frog. just ordered the pram bag, pram clips and the buggy board (for my 3 year old) and waiting for delivery from www.twoleftfeet.co.uk I did think the red was gorgeous and even cutier hence the name Poppy but had to meet hubby half way as he is a bit boring....but the black is pretty stylish too.
The car seat that was suitable for the bug did not feet my car so I had to get another one. so bit of a pain there but easier than changing my car! and i really wanted to the bug so much as think it looks so cute and i love the carry cot style and that the baby is facing you and lying flat which is good for the back. will be sad when goes into the seated position but cool. 
candy the pliko is a very good choice. folds down very easily (smaller than my bug) and like you say can use the car seat.....that one the primio vaggio did not fit my car either. my car has leather seats. i got it checked by the council car seat people who come out to our area once a month and can test up to 90 seats for your car and tell you what is the best. so an even better service than mothercare. basically they hold about 90 seats but from experience they can test and try 2 to 5 to get the right seat. they are trained specialists so feel pretty happy with my choice.  my little monkey is awake now but can't complain as get the chance to have more kisses and cuddles.
as for the overbath i got it from mothercare. it is quite large but i am sure you could get two on the bath and buy two sponges also from mothercare to put in to stop them banging their heads. if only a bit of water can bath probably two babes at same time. very cute.
got to go now but love to you allx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

NL- it would be really great if you could let us know info on car seats. I heard headline on Radio but it came with minimal info so if you can shed some light on the report that would be great.
Thomas sounds like he's doing realy well. hope he recovered from jabs ok.

Fone - so glad scan went well and both doing so well. Keep up the good work! Glad GTT went well. Labour will be fine I am sure, they sound like well educated twins in position already! they'll help along I bet!

Minkey - Thanks for the info, help to know it isn't harming little one! So glad Agatha has had final jab and you haven't got to go through the agony of seeing her so upset any more. She's doing good ins't she?

Candy - so glad all the furniture and baby kit is arriving - how exciting! 

LOL to everyone and esp those I haven't mentioned - must rush got housework to sort then pop into work for an hour or so.

Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

I found this on the BBC site so hope it helps. Charlie xxx

Car seats:

Child seats 'inadequate at 40mph'
Child car seat
Which? says manufacturers should improve on minimum standards
Some child car seats would not offer adequate protection in a severe crash, consumer group Which? has warned.

It said 10 seats on the market in the UK did not pass 40mph crash test conditions or were difficult to install, increasing risk of injury.

Which? criticised makers for failing to exceed minimum European standards that demand seats withstand a 30mph crash.

Manufacturers said the products complied with safety standards that were continuously being tested.

Which? said it was disappointed that the 10 car seats it had deemed inadequate over the past two years are still on sale.

"Simply making child car seats safe enough to pass the minimum safety test is downright irresponsible," it added.

Phase out

Six of the seats are from British firms Britax - Cruiser Plus, Ranger and Trio - and Mamas & Papas - Navetta Carry Cot, Elan and Passaggio.

Which? said the other child car seats to avoid were the Concord Trimax X-Line, the Meggy Kombi, the Storchenmuhle Starlight SP and the Graco Junior Plus.

But Britax, Mamas & Papas, Concord and Graco were all praised for making other seats which are among the safest.

A Britax statement in response to the report said it was "continuously improving the safety standards, products are being updated and replaced".

It added: "As part of our commitment to achieving the highest standards of consumer safety and comfort, it is already planned to phase these [the three criticised seats] out of the Britax range over the coming six months with newer designs and features."

Mamas & Papas said all its products complied with the current level of safety requirements "which is subject to a regime of continuous testing and revision".

It added: "If the technical experts feel that current standards require revision, then Mamas and Papas will be happy to comply with any revised specifications immediately."


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi there,
Just a quickie to say we are going on holiday today down to Dorset so wont be posting for about 10 days or so.

Hope you all stay well and happy and healthy.

Look forward to catching up on all the news when I get back,

Love Fone xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Finding it very hard to keep up at the moment, Northern, thank you for my beautiful pm, I will try and reply in the week, just what with me being away this weekend just gone and finishing work a week tomorrow, things are a tad hectic.

Charlie thanks for the car seat info, luckily I have the M&P's Viaggio.

Yesterday on our news, it said the Stoke hospital has a new super bug and about 12people have died, so glad I decided not to deliver our precious babs there as we had a choice of 3 !!!

Scarlet sounds like you made the best choice all round, don't think we have car fitting services round here, but what a great service.

Fone, they are great weights, must have been lovely to see them, NL Thomas is growing so fast now, love to everyone not mentioned I really must dash C x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Bit quiet on here..hope it's because you are all out making the most of the sunshine!

Charlie - you beat me to it posting the info on carseats..thanks, it saved me a job

Fone - hope you have a fab time in Dorset

Minkey - the formula feed is going fine. At the moment I am just subsituting the 2pm feed and plan to introduce a bottle insted of b/f every 2 weeks. It is alot more liberating as like you I'm not someone who wanted to feed in public. Met a friend for lunch and she fed her little boy in the cafe and no one batted an eyelid. The other thing is that Thomas is quiet a slow feeder and it's a lot quicker to give him a bottle! I haven't started weaning Thomas yet either as he seems content with just the milk. All but one of our group starting weaning theirs as soon as they got to 16 weeks. As Thomas sleeps through the night still he is obviously happy just on milk. H.V said waking during the night will be the best indicator that he is ready for food. Have you taken Agatha swimming yet? We are planning to go at the weekend.

Candy -  see from your ticker 35 days to go..I'm so excited for you!

Big hello to everyone else..sorry for the lack of personals to everyone but I'm trying to book a holiday cottage before DH comes back from his walk with Thomas. Been a bought him a fathers day present today...I was due to test on Fathers day last year but did it day before as I was convinced it'd be BFN and thought it would be too sad...how wrong I was! SO last year Fathers day was our 2nd day knowing it was a bfp and this year he has the proof. Seen a fab top which says my daddy is cool so I'm going to buy that and put Thomas in it on Fathers day morning!

Love to you all, LOve Northern Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Just a quickie from me!

NL - I haven't started Agatha on solids yet, she actually woke on Sunday night at 3am, the first time she has woken in the night for 9 weeks, it was such a shock for me - she really was starving hungry!  So, I fed her & went out on Monday to buy baby rice, but I think it must have been a growth spurt as she slept her usual 8pm - 7am on Monday night & ever since.  She is such a good sleeper I will definitely know when she needs weaning, as you say with Thomas, she will wake in the night regularly.  The health visitor told me it should be 3 nights in a row before you start just to ensure it is not something else (i.e. a growth spurt).  My NCT group is mixed, the older babies (about 5 weeks older than Agatha) have started weaning, but that is only 2 of the 8 babies so far.

We haven;t taken her swimming yet no - I have just bought a swim nappy in preparation though.  We are going away the first week in July so she will probably try ti then for the first time.  Let me know what Thomas thinks of it all won't you - I would be interested to hear how you get on.

I went out yesterday to get a Fathers Day present for DH.  I have put Agatha's feet (well impression, not her actual feet!) onto a ceramic heart for him which I hope he will like.  He is going to be so chuffed to get a Fathers Day card & gift, after we never thought we would have her.

Got to go, need to put the washing onto the line before she wakes!

Take care all,

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
The boys had their 8 week check and jabs yesterday - bless them, they behaved like such angels, hardly cried at all.  Both doing very well, although Robin decided to go cross eyed while he was being examined - he's never done that before - so now he's being referred to an eye specialist in case its a squint as both me and my dad have one. Hope he doesn't - I'd give anything for him not to have to go through what I had to with wearing eye patches at school and stuff.

For fathers day, I have got some baby paint so will make a card with their hand prints on it.  Robin snorts like a little piglet so he has got dh some chocolate pigs and Oliver is getting him a cigar - the brand is called Bolivar which is one of his nick names!

Me and dh just celebrated our 1st wedding anniversary, which was fab - had champagne in bed with the twins on Sunday morning and then the 2 of us went out for a posh dinner.  We can't believe how much has changed in the last year - this time last year we were waiting for our referral to the assisted conception unit and were so pleased to have the wedding to take our minds off it all.

sorry enough rambling, hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.  Hope it's not too uncomfy for you pregnant ladies - good excuse to take it easy now!
xxxx morgan


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Morning ladies, glad to see you are all well - morgan your boys sound gorgeous!

Had a 10 week scan today (well, I've got us down as 10 weeks 4 days, but doctor said it as more like 10 week 1 day from the size). All is well and the blob was somersaulting, waving and sucking its fist - cute!  Am now calm again as I was beginning to worry since my sickness is subsiding a bit - doctor said he had a patient who would give anything not to be sick and she hadn't believed him when he told her there were people like me who wanted to be sick to be sure they were still pregnant!  Oh well  

enjoy the sunshine


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick hello as off to get Thomas weighed and than out with a friend. Don't know if anyone is interested but I've just received an email where you can send off for a free safety pack and includes info on temperature and sleeping etc..something DH and I have been deliberating over! I had to click on a link in an email: http://sids.org.uk/fsid/special.htm

If that doesn't work if you send me a pm with your email address I will email it to you direct. Catch up with you all later,

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

hi girls,

i've just popped in to say hello and when i've had my 2nd beta HCG test result back i hope to joining you officially!!!

Got a BFP on 30th May, 1st HCG (tuesday) came back at 1948 but did have a bleed at the weekend and small amounts of brown stuff ever since, so i am panicking to say the least! so just waiting for yesterdays test results to see if everything is still ok, i've found theses last 10 days far worse than any 2ww.

hope to be back next week!

love to you all

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Lucy Lou - CONGRATULATIONS  
Hope that you get your results back today. I'm sure the small amount of spotting is nothing to worry about. I think it has happened tro quite a few people and everything has been fine. I know what you mean about the worrying...the 2ww is just the start...and as a mum of a 17 week old I can tell you it never stops!!

Great to have another person join this thread, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Wow Lucy Lou what a lovely high HCG. It was even higher than mine at that stage and everyone then said I was high. I had a bleed at 7 weeks much the same as you describe and after paniccing everything was ok. Hope to hear from you re your results soon...and how many heartbeats at that first scan!

Rachael great news and hopefully you can relax a little more.

NL, Morgan, Minkey and all the other mummies hi. and hi to the mummies in waiting.

Love Megan

Got my new laptop but now trying to make everything work the way I want it!!!!


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi I'm back!

2nd HCG result was 4316, and now you've got me all excited Megan, thinking it could be twinnies!!!!!!! - there were 3 mature follicles at my last IUI so you never know. I'll keep you all posted, scan is a week on wednesday when i'll be 7 + 3 days,

delighted to be joining you ladies, i thought the day would never come!

lucy lou xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Lucy Lou,

Well done hun! Wow what a top one! Can't wait to hear if there are two, how exciting.

Congrats!!!

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Lucy Lou - Huge congratulations on you BFP!!  .  It's great to have another member of this thread.  And yes, welcome to the world of even more waiting & worrying!  I hope it doesn't drag too much until your scan.

Rachael md - great news about your scan, I hope that makes you feel abit more reassured.

Have a great weekend everyone!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Rachael,

So sorry love, i must have zoomed straight past your post. Well pleased for you scan is such top news!!! Well done!

Relax and enjoy. Have a top weekend.

Lots of love to you all,

Charlie xxx


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Lucylou, congratulations , hoping all goes well for the next scan.  It's really great to have another join us all - and as others say it is wait wait wait, but enjoy it!

am off to see my sister in Norway for a week so won't be logging on, hope you all have a good week.

Rachael


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All, hope you are all well and have had a nice weekend.

Louby enjoy centre parcs & rachel in Norway, Rcahe glad the scan went well.

I am so happy with the fact I finish work on Wednesday !!! hoorach at long last.

Welcome LucyLou, lovely to have you with us and great news on your readings, if 3 follies, could be triplets   

meg, hope you have got the laptop working to perfection, when is your next scan, feels like your time is flying by, from this end anyway  

Thanks for the link NL, give Thomas a kiss from me, did you book the cottage ? thanks for asking after me, 4 weeks to go on Wednesday, but then you never know these little ones are so unpredictable.... don't think I have replied to your pm yet /slaps sorry xxxx

Morgan, happy belated 1st anniversary, the boys are doing so well, will be amazingfor your Dh to get a fathers day card or two ! ... I have got mine one of those dad to be fathers day cards, can't wait to see his face.

Minkey, what a lovely gift.

Tricia I know how busy you are at work and home, so don't expect you to read this, but hope you are ok.

Love to Scarlet, Oink, Charlie, Katy, Fone.... and anyone i have rudely missed off ! xx


----------



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hello all,

Welcome Lucy Lou and congratulations on your BFP. Good luck with your scan  , sorry about the spotting but as the others have said it seems to happen to a lot of people. 

Candy – hope you are feeling well and your ankles are not swollen again. How soon did you start getting swelling? It has happened to me a few times but mainly when it was really hot plus my hands got so fat I couldn’t get my wedding ring off. I am at risk of pre-eclampsia because my sister had it and due to the twins so wondered if that was normal at such an early stage.

Racheal – glad to hear the good news on your scan  , hope you can relax a bit now.

Morgan – happy anniversary, hope Robins eye appt goes OK. I am trying to follow your example and drink more milk to grow healthy twins but don’t really like it too much. I have been getting stawberry flavoured milk so hope this is still as good plus trying to eat more protein.

Minkey – I have been feeling the bubbles now and it’s fantastic to know that they’re alright in there. Glad Agatha has finished her injections, poor lamb. Sorry about the redundancy and hope you find something better, will you stay in the same kind of work? It's funny how your priorities change and suddenly it doesn't seem so important now, I have already stopped caring about my job.

Fone – did you have any treatment at the dentist? I have my first appt Friday and wasn’t sure what you can have i.e. pain relief for filings. It’s really hard to find an NHS dentist though. Great news about the scan, sounds like the babies are doing well and hope you enjoy Dorset.  

Great to hear everyones DHs/DPs looking forward to Fathers Day and that they all have presents. 

Hi to NL, Charlie, Megan and anyone else I’ve missed.

I am feeling great at the moment and we felt our first little kicks last week  .  It was lovely because I was at home so DH got to feel it too. One of the babies now kicks a little bit (bubbles are now popping) but the other one is quieter. Had another appt with the midwife today and heard the heartbeats again. All is well except that they found glucose in my water so she said to watch out for eating too much fruit that is really sweet but I wonder if it could be the strawberry milkshakes    

There is one thng that has been bothering me though. We went to a family barbeque  and it was great to be happy at one of these things instead of miserable especially as there were loads of babies and kids everywhere. But then my SIL said that they were thinking of having another baby, can't they at least wait until I've given birth first  . The thing is she made my life hell when we first started treatment, she got pg by accident and had the first granchild (which she didn’t really want and complained the whole time about being pg) so it was all anyone could talk about for the whole time. Plus it was shoved in my face at every opportunity and we hadn’t told anyone at that point about tx, I waited until after she had the baby because I didn’t want to ruin it for her (even though she did know that we had been trying for about 4 years at that point). Now this is probably the only time in my life that I will get this special time of being pg and they can have more any time they want as she is 10 years younger . Plus they are still living at my MILs because can’t afford anywhere to live whereas we are doing everything we can to make sure we can provide for the babies. Sorry for going on but it really upset me that she can spoil this for me too now and was saying about how much attention I’m getting. That’s no reason to bring another child into the world especially as the one she has is a bit of a handful because he has been spoilt with lots of toys but doesn’t get enough attention.

Sorry for the rant and sounding really selfish, I know I shouldn’t really care now but it helps to get things off your chest. 

One last general question – does anyone know anything about placentia previa? (not sure about the spelling). One of the girls on another thread has it and I said I’d try to find out if anyone has any info.

Anyway need to go to bed now. Hope you are all well.

Love – Katy.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning!
My usual quick post whilst Thomas has a quick nap!
Katy - sorry to hear your S-I-L upset you. Sounds like she is jealous of you, suddenly bringing up they might think of trying for another baby...I've always found it strange that people tell others they are thinking of trying! That was one of the hardest things I found, feeling like we had to let so many people e.g. drs, nurses etc that we wanted a baby and needed help, rather than just being able to get on with it! Try not to let your s-i-l get to you and don't let her ruin this special time for you and dh. At the end of the day you know your babies are going to be well loved and you and dh are going to provide them with everythig they need...love and attention! Sorry I don't know anything about placenta previa..maybe try ask a nurse.

Candy...roll on wednesday for you! Can't believe you are 4 weeks till EDD...remember Thomas was 3 weeks early so could be just 1 week  I will try and email you some pictures this week because once your little cherub arrives you will definitely not have the time to look at them!!

Hope all the other mummy's, babies and mummy's to be and bumps are well. Sorry for lack of personals...but also checking flights for my sister's hen night in Rome!

We didn't get around to going swimming at the weekend, hopefully going to try and go Thursday evening! Thomas has adopted 2 new positions at nappy changing time 1) Lying with both hands behind his head! or 2) Lying with both hands on his knees! very laid back little bub!

Love Northern Lass and Thomas x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just a quick one!

NL - Agatha did that thing with her hands on her knees!  , just to warn you the next step is hands holding feet!  I think they reach their knees first exploring & then find their feet next!

Katy - I really feel for you in regards to your SIL, my brother & sister-in-law proudly bragged (well it felt that way at the time.....) when they got pregnant in 2003, they told us as soon as they found out & I remember being heartbroken, but we didn't tell anyone about our treatment until it had worked, so they didn't know (so unfair of me really).  They do now though & were saying just the other day how they are trying for another baby, I got so annoyed, I felt like saying, we waited 5 years for this one & you are giving her 4 months alive before you taken the attention away  .  Anyway, take deep breath, they are not worth it, all that matters is you, your DH & your twins x

So, that's my rant over!

Hope everyone else is well, can't stop, sterilising to be done.

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Well its my last day at work and I am keeping my fingers crossed for a great pressie  been hinting a fair bit  

Actually I do need to remind them today that I am NOT leaving, not really am just on maternity leave as I want to keep my company phone lol

Awww Minkey, I know what you mean, but remember even if she fell today, that baby is still 9months away and no-one can be as cute as Agatha   

NL.... eekkk 3 weeks early, but who knows, does mean longer with the baby before having to possibly return parttime though, I can't believe how fast its gone, but guess this bit will start to drag.

Katy my sister will be trying for her 3rd after they wed in August, I am just so glad I managed to get in there with this one, b4 ... this msg has been sitting on my pc since 8.30am and its now 4.08pm, will press post now and finihs it off tonight C x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

GRRRRRRRRRRRr just lost post!

Candy - Congratulations on starting your maternity leave...hope you get more done than I did..whilst remembering to take it easy! I am so excited for you and dh. As you were the 1st person I spoke to on this site and after all the support you gave me I am so pleased your dreams are coming true.

Take care, Love Northern lass and Thomas x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Still haven't uploaded pics to gallery or emailed them to Candy to do  but have managed to change my profile pic. I took this at lunch time when he was really smiley! Know it isn't very clear but at least it gives you an idea!

Someone said the nicest thing to me today.  We went out to lunch with some
friends and Thomas was wide awake so sat on my knee the whole time, as the couple on the table next to us left the bloke said.." If I was coming back as a baby I would want you to be my mum!" I almost cried!!! 

Love Northern lass x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

NL - I AM crying at that  what a beautiful thing to say to someone 

Thomas looks lovely  

kj x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Katy & Minkey - I'm so sorry you're having a tough time with insensitive people, some people don't think before they speak or are just plain ignorant. I agree that all that matters is you DH & Bubs. Try not to let the pigs get you down. Jealousy is an evil character trait usually showing ones own insecurities and it sounds as if those around you two are seriously jealous of any attention you may be getting. I'd lap up the attention and glow, you deserve it! 

Candy - your day finally came! Yippee! Pressies were good I hope! What did you get?

NL - what a lovely bloke and such a nice thing to say!

Lucy Lou - how are you doing? One week to go hun not long now to see lil jellybean. Are you feeling OK?

Love to Aussie Meg, Morgan, Rachael, Keemjay, Fone & all others! xx 

We are doing well, I now have a petite bump, not showing much but a bit more at least! We had a hit and run motorbike crash into our car last week causing £2.5K (yes you read it right!) of damage, looks like a false number plate and no insurance on his behalf. Really glad Dh, me and bubs are all OK and not hurt plus we are insured unlike that a-hole! Should get our car back next week but it is such a pain. Don't understand why you wouldn't insure a motorbike when it can only be a few hundred quid, guess he has no license or sommat... mmmm. 

I saw the toppest thing in our local paper; someone is just starting end July to do 4D scans at rock bottom prices and local to us, booked right up and pencilled us in for when I'll be 27wks. If anyone's interested I'll post info, it is located near Ipswich in Suffolk. Scan & DVD for £100, CD ROM extra.

Must fly DH out with a friend and i have the remote control all to myself for the night - Corrie is beckoning!!

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awwww that is a gorgeous thing to say NL, how very touching, proves what we already know though, that you are doing an amazing job, no wonder hes so laid back ! love the piccie, but hurry up with the rest  thank you for your lovely message, can't wait to join you as a mummy.

Well just got home and am feeling very sad, have been spoilt rotten at work this afternoon, balloons, cards, 2 cakes, lots of yummys and soft drinks, huge bunch of stunning flowers and best of all, my boss brought me a mini digital video recorder, its tiny and such a fabulous surprise, we are not very with the times and don't have one or even a digi camera, I had planned on getting something b4 the baby was born, so the timing is perfect.... everytime I read the card my boss wrote out for me, I cry my eyes out  

Kisses to Kim      

Katy those baby movements are so reassuring and lovely, glad you are feeling them, I guess it depends where they are as too how much you feel from them both, one is maybe kicking the other   you are not going on about stuff, its heartbreaking, but remember you are having TWINS.... no one and I mean noone can take the limelight away from two amazing bundles of joy xxx

I might have something in one of my books about the placenta thing, will post if I c anything.

As for me, the swelling apart from when travelling to London, has only really been the last 3-4 weeks.... but then the weather has been better, its pretty bad at the moment and I have had to take my wedding ring off (Now that was very hard !!!) , but I no longer feel really uncomfy with it as I am now used to massive feet  I guess it would come earlier with twins ?

Love to all C x (Charlie just seen u have posted but out of time, will respond soon xx)


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just caught up with all your posts having got back from holiday this afternoon.  We had a lovely time in Dorset, but was pleased to return to home comforts today.  Can't believe how things are growing at the moment.  Even the difference between when we left for holiday to now is amazing.  I am losing my ability to walk frighteningly quickly.  I am finding even a fairly short walk hard as muscles are beginning to pull in all sorts of funny directions and the weight of the bump is getting tiring.  Finding I am out of breath quickly nowadays too!! I saw the midwife this afternoon and she said this is all quite normal and just to do as little as possible - not going to argue there!  The strange thing is I have always been such an energetic and active person and giving in to this inactivity is frustrating - still best do what my body is telling me to! 

Candy - what a lovely send off from your work.  You did so well to keep working for that long, you must be looking forward to a bit more rest now.  You have timed it well just in time for Wimbledon (if you like tennis!).  I know I'm planning to watch a fair bit of it next week in between doing small jobs around the house!  What a generous present of the video camera, it will be invaluable to catch all those special moments as Baby C grows up.  Well done you!

Charlie - what a nightmare scare with the crash last week.  So pleased you came out of it safe and sound and your little one is still keeping well.  Great news about the 4D scan though, bit miffed we don't live anywhere near there!  It will be the most amazing experience, everyone who has had one has been blown away by them!  Not long to wait to see you little one!

NL - great to read about Thomas's continuing progress, he is becoming a big strong boy now and what a smiler!  How touching when that man said that comment, you must of wanted to give him a hug too!!

KatyA - Some people can be sooo insensitive.  I always think to myself they are just uneducated in these matters and don't appreciate the gifts of a new life in the same way.  You know how special your little bundles are to you and DH!!  Hold your head up high and let the rest of the insensitive souls feel jealous of your perfect family-to-be!!  As for placenta thingy, not really sure!!  As far as the dentist went I was very grateful not to have to have anything done!! so didn't have to ask about what is and isn't safe.  If you are worried try ringing your midwife, I'm sure she will be able to advise you!!

Well, best be off to bed, feeling exhausted.  Will catch up more over the next day or so.  Early start tomorrow as we are getting the nursery carpet fitted in the morning and the cots are arriving next Monday - can't wait to see them in the nursery - happy dreaming!

Love Fone xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone, how's it going?

Northern - what a lovely thing to say!  Yiou must feel so chuffed and Thomas is one lucky boy  

Candy - congrats on starting maternity leave and for getting spoilt rotten.  seems like just yesterday you got your bfp.  So sorry about the swelling and it is sad to take off your wedding ring but just think how lovely and what a special moment it will be when you get to put it back on again and you have your baby with you.  

Charlie - omigod, hope you are ok after your car trauma - how scary.  Hope the insurance can sort it out = what a nightmare.

Fone - glad y9ou had a lovely holiday.  It's hard realising you just can't get around much anymore, but you will get used to it in a bit.  And you've got fun stuff like the nursery to sort out.  

hello Kim /waves

I am fine, just waiting for the health visitor and the boys are upstairs having a nap.  They are so good and so cute at the moment, it's lovely to be with them.  They are still doing really well and we are getting into something like a routine these days.

Better go and tidy up or the health visitor will see DH's lager cans from last night lying around and think I am a right old drunken slob / unfit mother!

got to go, hi to everyone else
xxx Kirsty


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Morgan don't feel sorry for me, its all part and parcela nd i am used to it now, thats a fab way to look on putting the ring back on, I just hate people to think I am single, thats no offense to those who are, but I am so clingy at mo, want everyone to know i love my hubby lol ... hope all went well with the health vistor, thanks for keeping in touch 

Katy, not checked my books yet, but got this link
http://www.babycentre.co.uk/refcap/830.html

Fone, glad you had a fabulous time, I dread to thing how hard things are with two babies in side, I still wonder if you might give birth b4 me, if I am late thats 6weeks ... I am not a tennis bird  but love the strawberries .. much easier for me to have worked further as not working with kids or having twins  I semi wish I had worked till Friday, but then I guess the first few days after leaving are going to be hard, been feeling so lost and shed many a tear today, I did go and get some rasberry leaf tea though and some ingredients for a recipe HollyC recommended.

OMG Charlie, thats is so much damage, glad you are all ok and that the insurance will cover it, I know how much some of them try to avoid paying out for anything.

Must dash xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Enjoy yout maternity leave Candy - you  deserve it. What a wonderful send off you had. You are obviously as popular at work as you are on FF. It is amazing this makes it all more real . You are now just weeks away from meeting your little baby and when I look back to when we were all pouring out hearts out that we would never be Mums........it can happen to us all in the end some longer than others. but hopefully all of us.
Congratulations on the big fat positive. That day is so magical a real high to LL.x Try and relax as much as you can. I had some spotting in the early days and although some people/docs say rest wont make much difference it can make you feel better knowing that you are doing your best to chill for your baby. Enjoy the moment though.
Hi to everyone else and all those little babies. I will post a photo next week if someone gives me a clue as to how to do it! please pleasex.
Why is my 12 week old still waking twice a night and you all have babies sleeping through! I am jealous. but I have to remind my self at those times how lucky i am to be  a Mum so I have to stop myself from complaining. I know lots of people would swop to be in my slippers"


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't stop long - just about to go to my sisters to see my nephew. Just wanted to say to Candy:

What a lovely send off you received from work, that is so nice. Now make sure you put your feet up for a bit & relax & sleep as much as you can, you will need it! Enjoy your last few weeks without the baby & treat yourself. Once it comes along it is so, so wonderful but you will feel exhausted & have no time for yourself. OK, lecture over!  

Lots of people have to take their rings off, don't worry & as Morgan says you can look forward to putting it back on again in a while.

Hope everyone else is OK!

Minkey x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello everyone

How are you all?

I always say I am going to spend some serious time catching up and writing hellos to everyone and then one baby cries.. or the other .. or something and then I never get round to it. Sorry sorry sorry.  I really do mean to.

Congratulations to all the BFP's which have arrived since my last visit and even more congratulations to the babies.  I still can't get how all you mums get the time to post here. You must be supermums...  

I am currently doing the unenviable task of looking for childcare. it's a complete nightmare. With two I can't afford not to go back to work, can't afford to go back to work.  Has anyone got this sussed yet?

Big step today.  My dad built the second cot and the boys are going to stop sharing and start and sleeping separately tonight. I am not sure how they will like it but it really was getting too squished in there.

I will resolve to be a better poster.. but if I don't manage it I'm thinking of everyone really.

lots and lots of love

Elly xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morning all

Elly, its always lovely to hear from you, I don't know anything about child care, especially for two, but I know a friend of mine, is going to see if shes better off working 16hours a week and having working tax credit, where I think they will also subsidise childcare, I might be talking out of my bottom, but worth seeing if you can get help towards all of this, sure some of the other twin mums might have some answers    hope to see some more piccies of the boys soon, hope the sleeping went ok last night.

Thanks Minkey   won't be doing much today as the soles of my feet ache, walked for ages yesterday with my friend and her daughter to a pub, sat in the garden all afternoon.... not sure how I walked back home, you know when you suggest something it feels just round the corner, well this must have been 2.5miles each way lol was worth it though as was a lovely day and I realy relaxed once at the pub 

Scarlet, nice to hear from you, as for popular I don't think so, they didn't do a collection, the company paid which was great, I kicked too much butt at work, they definately got my harder side hehe, you can upload a piccie via your profile although I haven't tried, hope you little one surprises you soon with a full nights sleep  

Megan, hope you and the twinnies are ok.

Have a great weekend everyone C x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Heres a question, how on earth to you ladies keep your babys room at the right temps ?


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening girls!
Cand'y - in answer to your question, we can't!  Just have to open the window and strip the babes down a bit.  Ours seem happy enough in babygros although they have been in just nappies most of the last 2 days.  I did get worried but then remembered that people in hot countries have babies and they do fine!
Hope you enjoyed your first day as a lady of leisure!  

Elly - hello again!  We are going to have to buy another cot too as ours are getting too long to lie side by side in the cot sideways on.  Eeek - more expense and even less space in their room.  re. child care, i am going to look into nannies as it may be cheaper - you pay one person an hourly rate rather than a fixed daily rate or hourly rate per twin.  I've heard that lots of twin mums round here have done that as it can work out cheaper plus be more convenient than a nursery or child minder.

Hi Scarlett -  how are you getting on?  Ours are still waking in the night but they are so good during the day, I don't mind.

hi to the rest of you bfp ladies - hope you are all well
xxx kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy,

As Morgan says you can't control the temp in this heat - Agatha's thermometer has been showing 27 for the last 3 nights, not quite the 18-21 is is supposed to be!  I use sleeping bags, but she has just slept in her nappy for the last 3 nights.  We have a 0.5 tog bag (as thin as a sheet) that I have also used with just a nappy previously. On top of all that I have just ordered a fan for her room to try & bring the temp down abit.

She hates this heat & is drinking half the milk she would normally, I have also just bought a cup to try & get her to take some water, but so far no joy!

Minkey x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all
Hope you are all ok, we haven't disappeared off the face of the earth, just not having a good time at the moment!!!  

Dh hasn't got a job at the moment, which on one hand is good as he can spend lots of bonding time with Myles, but on the other hand, mat pay won't go very far!!!  

At the same time, my lovely cat, Milly, has been at the vets in Manchester as she has got severe kidney failure, causing lots of other problems and I'm not tconvinced that what the vet in Manchester wants to do is in her best interest!!!! She is eating and appears happy, most of the time but I'm not sure!!!

Myles is absolutely beautiful, I haven't dared to have him weighed, I think he is well over 15 lb now!!! Chunky boy! He had his second lot of jabs yesterday, so we didn't have a very good night last night, I came down to make a drink and when I went back upstairs, Dh and Myles are fast asleep and there isn't any room for me!!!

Sorry for a 'me' post, I need to catch up with everyone, we have been at mums for a couple of weeks and she has a 'wind-up' internet connection, I haven't got the time or the patience.

Speak to you all soon
Hope all of the bumps are growing well and the babies are sleeping well
Take care
Oink and Piglet x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

it's sooo hot.  I drove back from Ipswich to London this afternoon and thought I'd boiled the boys in the process.  Gave them a tepid bath and they seemed ok so fingers crossed.

Candy & Morgan thanks for the advice about childcare.  I'm in the same boat as Oink with DH not earning much (he's doing a PHD/ trying to set up a business) so definately have to go back to work but nannies in London are not cheap. Neither are nurseries or childminders though.  I will look into the child tax credit thing.

Minkey & Candy it is hot isnt it. I've just been putting the boys to bed in their nappies and an unzipped 0.5 tog growbag in case it gets chilly during the night.

Candy I hope you are enjoying your maternity leave. You chose good weather for it!

love to all

Elly xx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Well it has been quite an exciting week with all sorts of bits and pieces arriving through the post including car seats, nappies, lotions and potions and steriliser and bottles.  It really feels as if we are getting close now.  The cots also arrived on Monday and DH put them up straight away, I have put a teddy in each one just to get things feeling homely.  Unfortunately the chest of drawers we ordered to match was wrong, the company sent the wrong colour so that will have to go back!  Nevermind!

My teaching assistant at school arranged a party for me and DH last Friday which was just lovely, all my closest friends from school were there and they were all so generous.  We have so many clothes now for the twins, don't think we will need to get a thing for the first 6 months at least!

It certainly is very hot, I hope all the little ones are coping alright, sounds like the nappy only policy is a good one!  It must be nearly imposiible to keep them at the right temperatures.  


Morgan, Minkey, Oink and Elly - you all sound as if you are coping so well!    

Candy - I hope you are keeping your feet up, sitting in front of a fan with plenty of cool drinks... I certainly feel very uncomfortable, so I'm sure you must be feeling just the same.  My feet have come up like yours.  Are yours still giving you problems, I'm sure these temperatures don't help.  I also have very stiff hands, all my finger joints are very stiff - have you got anything like this?

I'm sorry this has been a bit of a me post, but need to stand in a cold shower for a few minutes...

Love Fone xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Morning All, looks like the temps might be dropping over the next few days, of course I am pleased for everyone making the most of the weather and I can't moan, but even a couple of degrees drop will be heaven, I am driving round the M25 shortly to see a friend down the A12, thank god I have aircon !

Fone, hope your swelling eases off with the cooling temps, my swelling is at its very worst now, it does go up to my knees, the m/w assures me its just the heat and nothing more sinister, not that I have had another wee test or anything, they go down a little at night, but straight back up in the mornings, as for my hands, they are stiff mainly in the morning, actually no I have been up an hour or so and they still are, so it must be the norm. The soles of my feet are blood shot too, anyone else get that, or is it the crappy sandels I am having to wear ?

Sorry to hear the chest was the wrong one, hope you get teh correct one soon as an inconvenince you could do with out, sounds like all is coming into place.

Your party sounded fab.

Bless you Elly, glad the boys were ok, you are entitled to child tax credits anyway if you are not already getting them ? then you can get this working tax credits to supplement income, there is an online form you can fill in to get an idea if you qualify, but think its easier to call/ask for the leaflets

I think this is the site https://www.taxcredits.inlandrevenue.gov.uk/Qualify/WhatAreTaxCredits.aspx you get more money when the child is under 1, or children in your case x

Oink sorry to hear things are tough at the moment 

Minkey, how did you get on with the cup ?

Morgan, I bet the boys prefer being semi naked, I know I did as a kid, the freedom 

Opps run out of time must dash, love to everyone else, thanks for all the advise on keeping babies cool C x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning!

Nothing to report really, but I have just uploaded a new picture of Agatha.

Candy - no joy with that cup, but I got one this morning in the post with a much softer spout, so am going to try that.  You need to offer them water when you start to wean them, so this is advanced preparation!  I intend to start the baby rice when we get back from our holiday.  

We go a week tomorrow to Suffolk for a week & I am really looking forward to it.  My cousin is getting married, which is the reason we are going, but my whole family will be there for a week - cousins, Aunts, Uncles, parents etc from Australia, Germany & Holland.  We have a house booked with my sister & her family.

Also we get our new car on Saturday - an estate!! What has the world come to?  I am so upset at loosing my Golf GTI   But Agatha comes first now & she & all her stuff need more room  

Hope everyone is coping in this heat,

Minkey x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

A me post (mainly) I'm afraid - just to say had the 12 week scan today and all is well - though the sonographer is horrible (she made me cry when I went three year's ago to check for cysts/endometriosis etc at the start of our investigations because she was just so rude and she hasn't improved - lucky dh was with me and held my hand this time!).  She also bashed my stomach to `wake the baby` which I wouldn't have minded if she had asked me first but she sort of hit me first and then told me what she was doing  

Anyway, good news is all is looking good and we are finally feeling brave enough to tell people - though it feels odd after all we've been through and how cautious we've been.  But if we don't start saying something now, then they'll just wonder why I'm getting so fat! 

Those of you who have swelling, I feel for you - I got back from work on Tuesday and my right ankle was all puffy.  I wasn't expecting it so early on the pregnancy but my book says it is just the warm weather and if you don't have any other symptoms and it goes away overnight after you've rested, then not to worry.  Cold water on the joints seems to be the answer.

love rachael md


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello!  

Can I join you? Candy told me to join, I usually post on IUI turned IVF thread, but up until now, haven't really believed that I am pregnant. I went for my 20 week scan yesterday (actually 21 weeks) - seeing the baby and with my expanding stomach, I have to face reality now! There REALLY IS a baby in there! I have been really lucky, have had no sickness or any symptoms. Baby was 100% at the scan, so can now relax and start planning for everything!

I know some of you already, but am looking forward to getting to know everybody better!

Rachel - glad everything went ok with your scan!

Love Adrienne


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

GRRRRRRRRRRR was online on Monday and typed a long post and then when I come online today I see it didn't go through!! Great to hear everyones news and updates

Purpleal  - welcome and congratulations on your BFP. I know how you feel about really believing there is a baby. I have only just stopped looking at DH and saying " we have a baby"! Hope the rest of your pregnancy remains sickness free!

Fone - so excited to hear about the nursery coming together...not long to go now

Minkey - love the photo of Agatha, impressed she is lifting her head. Hope you have a fab week in Suffolk and that the weather is as nice as it has been this week.

Candy - hope you are taking it easy some of the time! Thomas is sleeping in a thin baby grow and been fine. We have sash windows and a flat roof below his room so can't even leave the window open at night. We have been told it is better for them to be too cold than too hot. How is all the preparation going?!

Elly -  great to hear about the boys. Good luck with sorting out childcare..when is it you go back to work. We are using a child minder as DH is a teacher and off for 13 weeks of the year and the nursery's wanted paying full time 50 weeks of the year

Morgan - nice to hear you and the boys are well...hope it goes well putting the boys into their own cots.

Oink - fab to hear from you. Sorry to hear about Milly. can't believe you reckon Myles is 15lb! Hope he is feeling a bit happier today after his jabs. Thomas was fine with 1st and 3rd ones but unhappy after 2nd for some reason. Be great to see another piccy of him.

Quick update from us. Thomas now weighs 12lb 11oz and gone from below the bottom percentile for weight to the 2nd..hurray! He is such a smiley little boy, we are loving every minute. He's still sleeping through and seems perfectly happy withmilk so haven't started weaning him yet. We took him swimming for the 2nd time tonight which he loved, smiling and giggling away..couple of strangers offered to baby sit!! I was even brave enough to completely dunk him under the water!

Take care, so enjoy coming online and hearing everyone's news. Away to Cardiff this weekend to see my grandad as he is't very well, but will post again next week.

Love Northern Lass x
Hello to Scarlett, 36, Katy, Charlie and anyone else I've forgotten.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

hey girlies
purpleal - big congrats on reaching the 20 week milestone, you''re halfway there now.

cand - soz about the swelling you poor love - hope it is just the heat and nothing more - its good they are keeping an eye on you.  my oedema got so bad that i couldn't bend my legs properly but then it turned out to be pre-eclampsia anyway which is why i got induced 4 weeks early.

fone - sounds like a touch of carpal tunnel syndrome.  do your fingetrs get numb too?  i really feel for you in this heat with twins on board.

northern - glad thomas is well and happy.  swimming sounds ace!!

rachael - great news on the scan!  sorry about nasty sonographer - no need, eh?

oh no robin is sitting on my lap and has just done a nuclear stinky pooooo
eeeeeeeuuuuuugggggggggggghhh gotta go xxx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi girls, bit of a me post, sorry, but wondered if any of you had any idea about this...

I had a phone call from my doctor yesterday and was asked to go in for further blood tests as my platelet level has dropped from 225 to just 90 in the last 8 weeks.  Apparently I'll get the results of these tests on Monday as a "matter of urgency".  Needless to say this has left me in a slight panic for the weekend about what this could mean for me and the twins!  The doctor said it is concerning my inability to clot, so I looked on the internet and it talks about blood transfusions and worse still bone marrow!

Has anyone else had any experience of this,

Love (a worried) Fone xx   

PS I am also going to post this on the Twin Bumps thread...


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Fone - just seen your post and I'm afraid I have no idea what that means. Try not to worry, though - they would have called you in to stay if they were very worried. Hope you can take things easy.

Minkey - hope you have a lovely holiday with your family - loads of pairs of hands to help with Agatha = I'm sure she will be spoilt rotten and you'll have a lovely time. We had to get an estate too - never thought of ourselves as estate people but dh loves it! My dreams of getting a Peugeot 207 CC are definitely over for the next 18 years or so!!

Oink - I'm so sorry about your cat, poor love - good that she seems happy enough and is eating, though.

Robin and Oliver are fine - weighing 12lb and 12 1/2 lbs so they are still growing really well. They have been sleeping well too - slept through the night last night and on Tuesday night - FANTASTIC   so we are hoping that will continue. It is *bliss  * getting 6 or 7 hours sleep in a row, you have no idea!! Especially when you have two babies lying there smiling at you when you go into their room - we are so lucky!

Ok now Oli is shouting (they are taking it in turns this morning 
xxx Kirsty


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

Quick post, have to go to bed, I'm knackered!!!  

Myles is 15lb 5ozs!!!! He is so much bigger than his girlfriends that were born at the same time as him, Oh well, must have porridge in my boobs!!!  

Off to bed, too tired even to watch big brother!!!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

So good to hear from all you mummies! 

Oink - I really hope Dh gets some luck on job front and lil puds gets treatment and recovers v soon. Lil one is doing so well, yes you must have super milk! Thinkin of you lol x

Candy - Are you enjoying your time off? Are you getting to relax at all or is time getting eaten up? Hope the feet swelling improves now the wether is a wee bit cooler. M25 mmmm not the best is it?!

Racheal - hope you are relaxing and enjoying pregnant life!

Purpleal - welcome and congrats. I know exactly how you feel, still have to pinch myself to remind me that I am pregnant, feels so unreal doesn't it? I hope you can feel more confident now, you are hitting all the milestones and onto a home straight - baby in your arms in no time!

Morgan - the luxury of sleep must be soooo lovely! Good on ya. 

NL - Thomas is doing well. Glad you are ok, posting pains aside!

Fone - I am so sorry for the medical worry you have at mo, I really hope the Doc give you the results soon, try not to worry these things usually are not as bad as they first appear. I really hope all is as Ok with you as it can be. Big hugs xx

Love to all I haven't mentioned. X

Got our car back at last, so nice to have my air-conditioning back!! Still not caught the hit and runner though - pain!
Work has been so mad again this week, pretty stressful and several long days (yeh a few 12hrs again). Hoping it will calm a bit next few wks for me, need my rest and yoga and walking to relax and switch off.
Got midwife on Tues can't wait to hear lil junior's heartbeat again! Not long until the scan - yipppee!
Has anyone got sex of bubs correct from heatbeat? Someone has predicted what I am having, just by looking at bump, he has over 8 out of 8 success! mmm!

Well off to sort food shopping and housework, a ladies work must be done or Mr Charlie won't get any food in his tum!

Really hope you are all enjoying this cooler weather and glad you didn't get Glastonbury tickets (i really glad i'm not in a tent under water, handle muddy ones but Not floods!).

LOL Charlie xxxxxxx


----------



## KatyA (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi all,

Hope you are feeling OK. Phew it’s so hot, anyone else having trouble sleeping? I was up at 4.30 yesterday so went to work early but came home early and managed to have a nap which was lovely. I don’t like to complain when we have some sunshine but a few degrees down would be more bearable .

I have a couple of general questions that you may be able to help with, probably more the ladies with babies. I am going to see a couple of friends next week whose babies are about 3 months old and want to but some cute outfits but not sure what sizes to get. One was 7lb and the other 9lb when they were born so not sure how much they would weigh now, anyone got a rough idea? It’s so great to be able to look at baby outfits without feeling sad or like an imposter, I’ve now got the bump (which is getting pretty big) to prove that I belong there.

Also, we are now thinking of using our smaller room for the babies to start with which then gives DH his study plus doubles as a spare room for when my Mum will be staying to look after the babies. There is a radiator in there and I’m not sure if we should turn it off plus as it’s small there isn’t a lot of choice about where to put the cots. Is it OK to put them under the window? We have double glazing so draughts shouldn’t be a problem. Finally, I have some curtains and was going to get a black out blind but should they have net curtains as well to protect from sunlight?

Fone – sorry I have never heard of what your doctor mentioned (and I have been reading plenty of books that tell you about potential problems - hmmm not sure if this is helpful or makes you paranoid). If only they would explain these things it would make things a lot easier and then they tell you to relax. Try not to worry too much, as Morgan said if it was too serious they would have called you in. Sometimes the internet can make you panic a bit too. Hope all is OK.

Hi Adrienne – nice to hear from you over on this thread. Glad to hear ewverything was OK with your scan. I know what you mean about not believing it, I still think I might be dreaming and will suddenly wake up

Rachel MD – I sympathise about the sonographers, she bashed me too at my last one trying to get the babies to move around which I thought was a bit harsh  . It all seemed a bit rushed and she was a bit impatient which ruins the whole experience of seeing your baby/ies, they don’t sem to realise how much this means to us. Glad to hear that all was well though and enjoy telling people it’s really exciting to see their reactions especially if they know about tx or that you’ve been trying for a long time.

Minkey – hope you have a great holiday. We haven’t gone as far as an estate car but we do have a Volvo now  

Thanks for your support (and to Candy, NL, Charlie and Fone) on my last note about my SIL I was a bit worried after posting it that you may think I’m being a bit of a b****. I am extremely happy and grateful to be pg in the first place but I thought once I was pregnant it wouldn't bother me about other people and it doesn't - it's only her really. There are other things that have happened before which it probably starts from as well like she got given a deposit for their flat (which they had to sell because she got pg) and we had to work really hard for our first house and mortgage. Plus she got a big white wedding and we settled for a registry office because that was all we could afford. She gets a bit spoilt and I suppose that's why she wants another baby now for some attention. Plus when they found out we were having twins her husband said that we always have to out-do them. Well I would happily swap my last few years of going through tx and the hell we went through to conceive what will probably be our only children for being able to have as many as they want whenever they want . They just don’t appreciate how lucky they are to have my nephew. Anyway sorry about your brother and SIL too it’s really unfair of them although it could take a while, it could be another year at least so by then Agatha will have had her first birthday.  

Oink – sorry to hear about your cat. It does make you wonder about these vets, one of my cats has been going back once a month for about the past year which seems over the top and you pay to see them each time even if it’s only for 5 minutes. Hope she is OK but if she is eating that usually means they’re alright. Wish I’d got pet insurance now so at least you don’t need to worry about huge bills. 

Hi Elly – don’t worry about posting I am pretty bad at it too which is why when I do get on here my posts end up being really long, everyone probably gets a bit bored by the time they get to the end  As far as childcare goes I know how you feel about going back to work, it will end up costing me half my salary but I can’t afford not to go back. I am hoping to put ours in a nursery and although it is double the cost they do a 25% discount if you have 2 children in there so overall doesn’t work out as bad. It still won’t leave me with much but my Mum is having them a few days too so that will even out the cost. As the others said there are also tax credits and if you put them in to nursery or a registered childminder you can get money towards the cost. I haven’t looked in to it properly and it depends on your earnings but my earnings depend on how much I could get so it’s a vicious circle really.

Candy – enjoy your maternity leave. I’ve only ever had a few weeks off for holidays and it is a bit sad but someone told me to make the most of it. She said that it might be the last time you get any sleep for a while plus any time to your self for the next 18 years   Thanks for the link I will have a look at it.      

Had our detailed 23 week scan Monday and happy to say that all was well with the babies. Except they couldn’t check all the details because they were lying in awkward positions so we need to go back again in 2 weeks. As I mentioned to Rachel it was a bit disappointing plus at the 20 week one we weren’t offered any photos so I made sure I asked this time. What we got was a picture of a spine on one baby and we can’t even make out what the other one is . All I wanted was a decent picture of each one because at the 12 week one she said it was our only chance to get one of them together. When we got them you could only really see one though. At least we get to check on them in 2 weeks time and I might ask to see the pictures next time before handing over the money. Apart from that I am still feeling OK, I had some pains in my stomach and back last week so took a few days off. My ankles are also a bit swollen but I suppose it’s to do with the heat, plus I was bitten and it causes me to swell up sometimes anyway and means I can’t open windows so it is even hotter. Oh well at lease it seems a bit cooler today after the storm but still too hot. Only 6 weeks until I start my maternity leave so I have started the countdown  .
Have a good weekend – Katy.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi girls!

Katy - hard to know what age to buy.  We got given loads of 3-6 months clothes when our twins were born cos everyone assumed everyone else would give us 0-3 months - they didn't so we had to buy a load!  and now we've been given some summery 6-9 months stuff but it will be autumn / winter before they fit   so it's hard to know.  If it helps, Oli was 7lb 10 at birth and he is now 12 1/2 lbs at 11 weeks old and still just in 0-3 stuff, so you should be fine getting 3-6 month stuff, but different brands have different sizes.

I wouldn't bother with net curtains unless they'll be in direct sun a lot, but black out blinds are definitely worth it.  should be ok by the window if it's not draughty.  don't have the radiator on next to the cot - risk of overheating and also baby burning hands and feet when they stick them out of the cot (which mine do all the time!).

oh dear no time for rest of personals, robin has woken up again
xxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning
MIL coming for the day so quick hello..

Katy A..what a post!! In terms of the radiator if you have to have the cot next to it I would have it so there head is furthest away. We have a black out blind which keeps the room pretty dark. We put a room thermometer in the cot before he was born to get an idea of how warm the room was...and found at the ideal temp (18C) it felt cooler than you'd think they want it. At the mo Thomas' room is between 21-24 C so he is just sleeping in a sleepsuit or nightdress thingy...no sheets or sleeping bag and he has been fine and still sleeping through. Interms of gifts for your friend it depends what you want to buy. Thomas is 20 weeks and 12 lb 11oz and mainly in 0-3 months but some 3-6 months...in fact the Cherokkee sizes are so generous he still has a few newborn tops that fit!! If you are buying shorts and t shirts It won't matter if they are a bit big as I think in this weather they are better off in loose clothes. If you got thin Longsleeves tops 3 -6 months they would prob be fine as they can wear them whatever the weather, now by themselves or with a cardigan when it is cooler. 

Candy - hope the heat isn't too much of a pain for you and that you and bump are ok.

Our first long trip went well. He slept all the way there, was fine about being in a room with us in a travel cot and although he was awake for 1/2 the journey home he was fine, I sat in the back with him and looked at books and toad map!! It was a surprise visit and my grandad was over the moon...very hard to leave though.  

Big hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but must go and prepare lunch whilst Thomas is still sleeping.

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

I just popped into see what was going on on here! Having a really pants week so far   so it was nice to see lovely pictures of babies and nice messages.

Really hope you are all well and enjoying the more managable sunny days!

Off to midwife in 45mins so hope to hear 'lil Charlie's heat beat!

LOL to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Afternoon peeps

Sorry you are having a bad week Charlie, hope the m/w appointment went well, at least tomorrow means we are half way through the week.

Thanks for asking after us NL, loving today with the cool breezes, long may the sun shine and the wind continue.  Your trip to see your grandfather sounded very nice and what a good boy Thomas is, I guess you don't get to see him often ?

Morgan, we are going for black out blinds, DH's mum is making them and so is adding black out lining.  Well done to the boys sleeping through the night, bet you needed that  

Katy, have you got a fan, I have found having this on me all night really helps, well that windows open and no covers to lol, sorry you didn't get any good pictures, but so glad your babies are ok x

Fone, as the others I have no idea, but do hope everything turns out ok, please let us know     

Welcome purp lovely to have you with us.

I have run out of time, so love to the other mums and mums2b Candy xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

does anyone know if Rachel or Sarah have had their babies yet or have I missed something..........
Candy i hope you are getting lots of rest. Make the most of it. these last few weeks are tiring but very exciting. 
Does anyone know much about fertility after breastfeeding? I have stopped feeding now and I have had two periods. my second one started today. so now i know i have a 28 day cycle as it was 28 days from the last one. i suppose to know this i really need to wait until the next one as it may take a few months to balance out.
anyway i went to my doc as i want to start trying again naturally for the another baby. yes i know it is early days but yes we all know it can take a long time. anyway the doc told me that she wont do any tests until i six months after my baby was born.........i said to her i would like to have a blood test to know if i am ovulating and also would like to be referred to a gyno to scan me to see if i have PCOs still. she said i should wait. i just feel time is precious as i am coming up to 36 next year and i don't want to waste 2 years trying again to be told i have pcos when i could have the lazer treatment (i am living in the UK again and fortunately i am in the position if necessary to pay for the treatment - well some of it). 
it sounds really greedy as yes i have a happy healthy 14 week old (that is not going through the night by the way!) but i don't want to panic or get stressed yet but i don't want to waste time.
should i just ring a clinic and go that way. is that the normal thing. or should i wait until september to get referred.........not that long i suppose. in the mean time i have started weight watchers as i want to get down from 11 stone to 9 stone again to help me conceive and only have wine now when i go out so getting healthier by the minute (i hope ) i don't smoke anyway but don't have much time to excercise but will start at the gym in september when i am ready to put pop in the creche. 
ANY ADVISE PLEASE FROM MISS NEUROTIC.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Scarlet, I don't know Rachel or Sarah

Now I won't be much help, but I have been looking into this and have not even had my first yet, I didn't know until recently that breastfeeding surpresses ovulation, so asked some of the girls from my old 2001 wedding group (Who all have at least one child) when their periods returned, the results was as following;

1. Stopped breast feeding 9months, AF arrived 1 month after, semi regular cycles
2. Cut out night feeds at 8months, AF arrived 6 weeks later, took a few months for cycles to regulate, she was definately ovulating as fell pregnant almost straight away
3. Two girls didn't breast feed and AF was back, between 4-6weeks later, but did take up to 6months to fully regulate.

I know that for some people cycles are never regular or can take ages to settle down, but I am sure that you are ovulating if you have your AF, so how about trying some ovulation predictor kits so that you can know for sure ? until your referel, either way wishing you lots of luck with falling naturally    Candy x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Charlie - sorry to hear you haven't had a great week, hope the apt with the midwife went well and you got to hear baby's heartbeat

Candy - 2 weeks to go...could be anyday now..I am so excited!! Yes it was lovely to see my grandad, I've always been very close to him and used to have fab holidays when I was younger. He saw Thomas when he was 6 days old so it was lovely for him to see him smiling, blowing bubbles and making bizarre noises. There was no way my grandad could travel up here, so pleased we went down..plus it has proved to us it is possible! Mind you meant a friend from antenatal the other day and they are off to N. Zealand for the summer with their baby!!! Have you another midwife apt b4 your EDD?
Oink - sounds like you are super b/f producing porridge!! Even though I don't know what you look like if I ever walk past  you I think I will recognise Myles! Pleased to hear he is doing so well. How is he sleeping at night?

Minkey -  hope you and Agatha are both well..is she rolling over yet?

Scarlett - I have had 2 periods and I am still b/f, although as Thomas has slept through the night (know you prob didn't want to hear that!) since 9 weeks I suppose it would be classed as partial b/f as there are no nightime feeds? I had one about 6 weeks after he was born and then about 5- 6 weeks after that. I didn't even make a note of it as they have always been v. irregular if at all!!! We are almost certain that we will not try again, so didn't keep the dates. Good luck with falling naturally.

Yesterday with MIL was v hard work..I was so glad when DH got home from work! It was also v v warm here and ended up giving Thomas some cooled boiled water for the 1st time. Anyway as I am back to work soon I know that any future meetings with MIL will involve DH being there to!

Right better go and get dressed as we are off to the library for a story session.

Hope all you mummys, babies, mummys to be and bumps are well,

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello, popped in quickly to see how you are all doing.  

Katy - what a long post!  I'm pleased I 'm not the only one who finds the sonographer difficult - but a friend told me she was the best around in terms of spotting things so I'm a bit more comforted now.

On the breastfeeding/ovulation front - my older sister, who had secondary infertility but conceived all three naturally in the end (6 1/2 years between my neice, Ruby, and nephew, Oliver, with two failed rounds of IVF in the middle), got pregnant with her third very quickly (too quickly she says) and there is only 9 months between Oliver and my brand new neice Marina AND she was still breast feeding! So be warned!

Am about to be ultra organised and order on line shopping for our return from holiday at the end of July so it arrives shortly after we get back from the airport.  Clever or wot!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Candy you are so right, only two days to go now and the weekend will be here! How are you? Are you enjoying your time off? Are you getting much rest and relaxation?

Scarlett - I'd go the OPK route and if you are up for it temperature charting. If Af is not too far between each other like less than 6wks I think you are ovulating. Good luck, it is very likely that you're super fertile at mo - hope to hear good news soon. And hope lil one sleeps through soon.

Fone - hope things are ok with you.

NL - thanks for your wishes, it can only get better! Glad Thomas is well and enjoyed his trip to grandpa. Sorry MIL a pain, is she very scary?

Lol to all i not mentioned xxx

The pants week...
Had a client go bust on us (we run our own business) owing us LOTS  of money which is quite a worry really. Hoping to get some of it back when it all pans out a bit but will take a long time till we get anything so tough time ahead. 
Another client was killed this week in a car accident. 
What is going on with the world?!
Got past previous due date from MC now so that feels like such a good feeling, know what i mean?

On the plus side...
the police found the motorcyclist who hit and run into our car cusing £2.5k of damage (a wee drop in the ocean compared to the above amount!) so I delighted in giving our insurance company his details this morning! Such a nice feeling! How cool!

My sister is Pregnant! She is about 9wks so keeping to herself, but felt I should know as we only told family once pregnant what we had been through over the last 3yrs, she felt we may feel she was stealing our glory. Lucky her she fell after 2-3 months trying naturally which is great and I'm so glad she hasn't had to go through what we have! So she is 10 wks behind me, feels very weird and I hope will bring us closer.

Midwife went well thanks yes heard lil ones heat beat 120bpm - maybe a boy? any ideas on if this holds any relevance? So so so so top to hear it stronger this time. It is such a reassurance isn't it?! 
My blood pressure is down again, keeps on dropping. It is now 104/54, at 9wks it was 120/70, is this normal and should I worry? MW said not to worry, drink lots and yes will get dizzy if stand up too quickly etc.
Lil one is moving so much more now, some really strong movements. So top!

Sorry! I'll stop indulding in gabbling on about me and pop off to watch some poop telly.

LOL Charlie xxx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi there,
Sorry haven't posted for a few days, somehow haven't quite got as far as the study.  Seem to be getting busier as we get closer to the EDD!!

Charlie- great to be hearing the heartbeat, it certainly is encouraging.  They should be able to see clearly at your next scan if it is a boy or girl, as mine was fairly obvious at about 20 weeks!  They are sure to be able to tell! Fab about the motorcyclist being found, the police must have done a good job, because I'm not sure they have that high a success rate with hit and runs!

Rachael - well organised!! What on earth did we do before internet shopping.  IT has certainly made life so much easier, I can't imagine having to trail around all the shops buying all the bits and pieces!!

NL - good to hear from you.  So pleased the visit went well to your Grandad's.  I'm sure he must have appreciated the effort you went to getting Thomas to see him, must have been worth it though!

Candy - wow, time is moving on a pace for you.  Hope you are still feeling well!  These last couple of slightly cooler days have been much appreciated!  Just wondered if you have thought about what you are planning for pain relief at the hospital?  Have you made a birth plan?  I've just been looking on Mothercare.com and am wondering whether to hire a TENS machine for the first part of labour.  Seems to have a mixed success rate?!

Katy - Pleased to hear your scan went well!  We have only managed to get a picture of the twins together at the 12 week scan.  They are simply too big to fit in a single shot nowadays.  The other thing our sonographer said was that it is much harder to get any clear images really of twins as the two placentas and all the crossing over of limbs makes it hard to isolate the two of them separately!

Well, I had another couple of blood tests to check out this platelet problem and will be collecting the results tomorrow morning.  I guess it is nothing too serious otherwise they would have contacted me!  I also met up with another twin mum on Monday and she had exactly the same problem, apparently it is not uncommon with multiples - so feeling much more chilled about things!!

Packed the twins and my hospital bag today - seems quite exciting all of a sudden.  The nursery is ready to go.  I'm feeling so lumpy and waddly now I really can't wait for them to be out!!  We have a scan tomorrow to check they are both growing okay, so it will be lovely to see them again!

Love to you all,

From Fone xx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello everyone

As usual I've not got round to doing anything.. how do you all get the time??

We're off to North Wales for 3 weeks on Sunday and I'm dreading the trip. A really long drive from London to Birmingham, Shropshire and beyond. I am sure it will be good when it happens.

Scarlett I'd say go for it whenever you feel ready but bear in mind how difficult is is with two kids under two.  I've met a lot of mums with two babies under two (not twins) and they are really regretting how close they are. I think the body can do so much and then gives in.  

I'd love to have another but not yet.  We'll just have to see if god and finances let another miracle happen. As it is I'm pretty busy with the two we've got.

Candy how exciting, how close.  Can't wait to hear your birth news.

Hello to everyone else

Elly xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Evening lasses

Elly - wow, I can't even imagine wanting more babies yet (well, mostly I can't imagine wanting to be pregnant ever again!) but I guess things change with time.  that sounds really ungrateful - i knwo how lucky I am to have been pg but i didn't 'glow'.  Once the babies are here its different and I can't imagine being without my little chaps.
have a fab holiday, hope the journey is ok.

Fone - any news on your blood results?  Hope all is ok and that your scan went well.

Charlie - sorry you've had such a rubbish time lately - can't believe it.  hope your luck changes very soon.

scarlett - can't help with the periods.  I've had lochia non stop for 12 weeks now, apart from 2 1/2 weeks when I was given some medication to stop it, but it started again as soon as the tablets stopped so I've no idea whether it's a period or still left over from the birth or what -    Anyway good luck with trying for another.

northern - sorry about MIL.  library story session sounds great!

candy 0- how you doing?  getting very soon for you - how exciting!!!

off to fetch a few beers and a packet of Boasters - how healthy are we?  Still, it's so nice to relax and have a little drink once the chimps have gone to bed and i recikon its important to have some mummy and daddy time (even though we just sit and watch Big Brother mostly!)/

ta ta all
xx kirsty


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening,

A quick post before we set off on holiday tomorrow.  I have spent the whole day packing, I can't believe how much stuff you have to take for a week away with a baby!

NL - no, no rolling from Agatha yest, she doesn't really seem interested.  She rolls onto her side but no further - what about Thomas?

Scarlet - I have had no periods & stopped bf completely on Monday when Agatha was 5 months, but stopped partially at 3 months when I introduced formula, so it sounds like everyone is different!

Elly - don;t worry about not having the time to post - I usually read posts rather than wrote & when I do get a moment to write they are always quick!

KatyA - good to hear that you are OK

Charlie - great news that you heard the heartbeat again, I am pleased it makes you feel so good.  It is really reassuring isn't it.  Sorry to hear about all you business problems . Hoe nice to have you sister pregnant, that should be good to go through it all together.

Candy - hope you hare enjoying your mat leave - don;t have baby while I am away will you?! 

Morgan - me & DH watch alot of Big Brother too - I often don;t have the energy to do anything else but watch tv!

Fone - glad to hear you have met another Mummy to be with the same platelet problem - hope it makes you feel more reassured.

Rachael - hope you have a good holiday!

Purpleal - great that you have joined us & Congratulations!!

We took Agatha swimming for the first time on Sunday & she loved it, so we will make it a regular thing.  DH wants to take her at the weekends, so they get some time together.  

Hello to everyone else, I will post when we get back - fingers crossed for OK weather!

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Minkey 

Just wanted to wish you, DH and Agatha a fab holiday. Pleased to hear Agatha loved swimming. Thomas hasn't made any attempts at rolling yet but having spoken to a friend who was up 10 times the other night as there little one kept rolling and then getting stuck I have to admit I'm no longer quite so keen to see Thomas roll!!

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

hello everyone. thanks for your comments and support on my posting on ovulation/periods/breastfeeding. As my first period was the 1st June and the second the 28th I am going to see when the third is to see how many days are in my cycle. As from what everyone has said it could take a couple of months to regulate. in may go from 28 days to 29 to 30 and 31. so i will wait until the next at least and then try to ovulation kits as you have to know how many days your cycle is. they do say on the back not for people with pcos but i don't know if that means me as I had mine lazered off nearly two years ago now but was warned that would most likely come back. 
will keep you posted. 
anyway also i have been told how hard it is with two close together but i suppose in my heart of hearts i don't expect it to happen that easily anyway. maybe it is best if i just keep myself healthy, try the predictor kits and have sex around the right time of the month and see what happens.
in hindsight my doctor telling me to come back in 6 mths is probably as she thinks i have to give it a try naturally and get myself back to normal with my cycles and weight etc. at least she will blood test me and then by november i can start on clomid if nothing happens for three months. so by feb i could be referred and maybe start treatment by may ...........here i go planning the time away! 
however i will enjoy my little poppy but the above just shows me how the time can fly and no sooner i could under treatment again so may as well enjoy the stress free time instead! am i being mature.....who knows may happen naturally! 
how are all you folks with twins....must be hard work. bet it will get pretty exciting when they start crawling and are probably entertaining eachother a bit now.........
can't believe you are still passing lochia. maybe it is an extended period. our bodies are pretty amazing. all so different. 
hope everyone has a fantastic weekend. i am moving house next month so have that to keep my mind occupied. no holidays planned for this year. think will enjoy the english summer and settling into my new house with finally a proper garden. 
what has everyone got planned for holidays? 
anyone thinking about weaning yet? early days for me but i know that time will soon be here. i am thinking of doing it is september if my girl can hold out that long. was born on the 17 march. going to buy a blender/steamer/defroster i saw in one of those magazines.....blooming marvellous or something like that. does it all and just have to get some bendy ice cube trays and some pots and bowls and spoons. 
i am thinking about when to move the bugaboo frog into the next stage. my little one wants to see what is going on around her but i am reluctant to move to that next stage.....don't want her growing up yet! sad aren't i  but i know this time flys.
hope you are relaxing and taking it easy candy. get as much sleep as possibl.e
any tips for getting my girl through the night. xxxxxx from anyone that has the pleasure so far


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32283.0.html


----------

